# Neuer Antrieb - ich bin ratlos



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

Hallo Mädels,

so nun brauche ich mal eure zahlreichen Erfahrungen zum Thema Antrieb.

Mein BMC Trailfox (2012) braucht spätestens nach dem Winter einen neuen Antrieb, der Verschleiß hat dann incl Winter zugeschlagen und es muss auf jeden Fall Kassette und Kettenblätter getauscht werden.

Jetzt ist 3x10 XO drauf.

Nun mein Gedanke soll ich dabei bleiben, oder wechseln auf evtl. 2x10.
Gerne hätte ich noch ein paar leichte Gänge die mir bergauf behilflich sein können.
Die großen brauche ich nur ab und an, aber so ganz ohne mhh ich weiß nicht, will mir auf der Geraden nicht den wolf treten.
Also 1x11 oder so fällt aus.

Hab jetzt gehört es gibt eine Kassette von Trickstuff mit einem 41 Ritzel also so in der Art dann 4x10. was haltet ihr davon?
Einige kennen mich ja und vor allem mein bergauf Problem.

Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich. Ist echt nicht einfach und der Besuch bei meinem Schrauber hat auch nicht wirklich Klarheit gebracht. 

Danke schon mal.

Grüße

Murmel


----------



## lucie (29. November 2015)

Wie meinst Du das mit "4x10"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

Na ja nicht wirklich 4x10.

Irgendwie was kleines mehr und groß weniger.
Ach das ist alles so verwirrend


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2015)

Also Du möchtest gerne leichtere Gänge, ohne auf die dicken zu verzichten? Dann musst Du bei 3x10 bleiben, dann hast Du die grösste Bandbreite. Was Du nicht vergessen darfst, ist, dass sich dann aber mehrere Gänge überschneiden - also im Prinzip überflüssig sind!

Ob Du die grossen Gänge wirklich brauchst, kannst natürlich nur Du entscheiden. Ich fahre an allen Bikes nur noch einfach und vermisse nix. Am Mega habe ich den grössten Gang mit 28/10 - und den trete ich nur selten - bin aber Bergab auch nicht die schnellste und wenn es doch mal schneller wird, kann ich auch gerne mal einfach rollen lassen.

Ansonsten hilft evtl. einfach mal rechnen:

Wie klein ist Dein leichtester Gang, wie gross Dein Grösster?

Und dann - Fleissaufgabe  - einfach mal rechnen, wie weit Du mit einfach oder zweifach kommen kannst. Gibt auch irgendwo einen Übersetzungsrechner, habe den Link aber nicht zur Hand.

Inzwischen gibt es ja jede Menge Kassettenerweiterungen um leichtere Gänge zu bekommen, dazu kommt momentan ja auch noch Shimano mit der 11-fach Kassette.

Tu doch einfach mal so, als hättest Du nur ein- oder zweifach. Einfach mal vorne nicht schalten  - die Kettenlinie ist dann zwar nicht optimal - aber Dein Antrieb ist ja eh' "fertig".

Dann kannst Du einfach feststellen, was Dir wirklich fehlt, was zuviel ist, bzw. wo der Weg hingehen kann...


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. November 2015)

Ich kann jetzt deine "Leistungsfähigkeit" natürlich nicht wirklich beurteilen, aber, ich bin in diesem Jahr auf 1x11 gewechselt und habe es, trotz anfänglicher Skepsis, NIE bereut, Einsatzgebiet: Alpencross, Marathon, etc. fahre ein 30er (auch schon 32er) Kettenblatt und 10-42 Kassette.
Es gibt kein schöneres Schalten, keine aufgeräumtere Optik und es fehlt nichts, weder nach oben oder unten.
Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit dir ein einfach bestücktes Bike zu leihen und ein paar Tage zu fahren, das ist das beste für die Überzeugung.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. November 2015)

Vielleicht mal zum visuellen nachvollziehen (hat mir zumindest geholfen, zu 90% n bisschen Ahnung zu haben, wie sich was auswirkt:
www.ritzelrechner.de


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2015)

ah, da isser ja - der Link


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

Ok an Rechenaufgabe gehe ich dann mal.

Aber sagt mal, hab ja jetzt Sram XO m, wenn ich zu Shimano wechsle muss einiges extra gewechselt werden.
Denke da an Schalthebel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, klar Kettenblätter und Kassette, Kurbe incl Innenlager.
Und am Hinterrad die Nabe ?


----------



## Laktathunter (29. November 2015)

Xt m8000 2x11 mit 40er Ritzel könnte deine Lösung sein. Freilauf musst net wechseln wenn du bisher kein 1x11 von SRAM hattest

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

Ne ganz normal oldschool 3x10 xo


----------



## Laktathunter (29. November 2015)

Dann passt es ja was hast du momentan an kleinstem Kettenblatt und größtem Ritzel montiert dann kann ich mal durch rechnen

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. November 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ok an Rechenaufgabe gehe ich dann mal.
> 
> Aber sagt mal, hab ja jetzt Sram XO m, wenn ich zu Shimano wechsle muss einiges extra gewechselt werden.
> Denke da an Schalthebel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, klar Kettenblätter und Kassette, Kurbe incl Innenlager.
> Und am Hinterrad die Nabe ?



Wenn du von SRAM auf Shimano wechselst musst du ein wenig mehr wechseln, da die Schalthebel nicht kompatibel sind (Shimano 1:2 und SRAM 1:1). Du könntest aber vorn z.B. weiter SRAM fahren (also Umwerfer und Hebel) und hinten Shimano (Schaltwerk und Hebel). Ob das Sinn macht... muss jede wohl selber wissen. Die Nabe musst du nicht wechseln. Kassette musst du wahrscheinlich so oder so wechseln, da du hinten ein größeres Ritzel brauchst, Kurbel könntest du vielleicht die Blätter einfach tauschen (da kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, ob frau da einfach aus einer 3fach Kurbel eines 2 fach Kurbel machen kann).

Ich fahre 2x10 SRAM X9 mit 22/36 vorn und 12/36 hinten mit 650B Rädern. Das solltest du immer mitbeachten. Die Berechnung gilt ja immer für den Abrollweg. Je kleiner die Räder desto "leichter" der gleiche Gang. Ich komme damit das Meiste (nicht alles) hoch, wobei ich nicht so gut im kräftig treten bin. Also für das, was ich nicht hoch komme, brauche ich meist keinen kleineren Gang, sondern mehr Bumms in den Beinen... von der daher liegts ned am Antrieb 

Letztlich muss man immer schauen was einem wichtiger ist, Berg hoch, oder runter. Und runter bin ich auch ohne treten oft schnell genug, einen größeren Gang brauche ich also nicht.

Und ohne, dass ich je 11fach gefahren bin, würde ich dir doch raten dir das mal anzuschauen. Vielleicht beachtest du dich mal beim Berg hochfahren, wie du schaltest. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich oft 2 Gänge schalte. Wenn dir das auch so geht, dann spricht meiner Meinung nix gegen 11fach, denn da schaltest du dann deutlich effizienter. Dafür fährste dann eben auch ein Pizzablech mit 42 Zähnen hinten, aber warum eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2015)

der einzige Vorteil von 11-fach bei SRAM ist das kleine (10er Ritzel) - Nachteil ist die notwendige Umrüstung mit dem XD Freilauf.

Wenn Du das 10er nicht unbedingt brauchst, dann kannst Du auch bei 1x10 bleiben, oder eben 1x11 Shimano.

Bei 1x10 brauchst Du nicht zwingend andere Komponenten:

Shifter, Kurbel, etc. können bleiben.

D.h. Neue Kassette:  günstigenfalls die Shimano 11/36, Mirfe 42er Ritzel, 16er Shimano Ritzel (15 und 17 fliegen bei der Kombi raus), neue Kette - feddsch...

Wenn Du die Kettenblätter auch tauschen musst, könntest Du bei Deiner XO Kurbel ein Directmount Kettenblatt in Wunschgrösse kaufen und wärst damit dann auch durch (dann sollte auch die Kettenlinie passen).

Bei 1x11 musst Du eben  noch ander Komponenten tauschen: Schaltwerk und Shifter sind dann noch fällig, bei SRAM 1x11 noch der Freilauf und (sollten sich die Naben nicht umrüsten lassen) auch der Laufradsatz...


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

Also Kettenblätter müssen auch runter, da fertig. Im Moment hat das größte Kettenblatt 44. Denke das was drauf ist war der Standart in 2012. Ritzel auch, lässt sich nur doof zählen.

Denke wenn ein neues System dann werde ich irgendwo bei 2x10 oder 2x11 landen. 1x11 ist dann doch wenig, wir haben hier ja nicht so viel Berge wie in der Pfalz oder so.
Ich habe hier schon einiges an relativ flacher Strecke die ab und an zurückgelegt werden muss. Und da häng ich schon immer hinten dran.
Das Bike soll ja auch Tourentauglich bleiben.
Also Laufradsatz dann auch neu, da streike ich, das geht zuweit. Kann ich ja fast ein neues Bike kaufenwas ich ja nicht will. Mag meinen Fox.
Aber woran sehe ich ob ich tauschen könnte.

Seh schon ist echt ne Wissenschaft.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. November 2015)

Jetzt mach dich nicht konfus, kauf einfach für deine Kurbel 22 oder 24 und 36 und kurze KB Schrauben, lass das grosse einfach erstmal weg. Umwerfer begrenzen bzw umschalten (weiss nicht wie das bei xo ist). Wenn du damit bei bergab und Rückenwind und über 50km/h ans Ende kommst (üben!), dann kannst du immer noch ein 44er nachrüsten.


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2015)

wenn Du das Umwerfer Geraffel eh behalten möchtest, kannst Du natürlich auch einfach Deine gewohnte Kombi behalten


----------



## Votec Tox (29. November 2015)

Wenn Du es machst wie cxfahrer schrieb, dann vielleicht anstelle des Großen ein passendes Bashguard montieren?
Ich habe gerade ein MTB von 2x10 auf 1x10 umgerüstet anstelle auf 1x11 (und ein Bashguard von innen gegengeschraubt, so fällt auch die Kette nicht mehr dazwischen) - kostet alles fast nix, man muß aber dazu sagen ich brauche bei dem Rad nur leichte Gänge für rauf , will damit auch nur zeigen, daß es manches Mal auch einfach geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (29. November 2015)

Meine Umwerfer sind kein Geraffel. Funktionieren bei mir wie sie sollen. 1x11 habe ich getestet und für mich als untauglich befunden. Der extreme Kettenschräglauf bereitet mir richtig Pein. Bin gerade dabei auf 2x11 um zu bauen.


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

Sagt mal, habe gerade mal geschaut.

Wenn ich bei Sram bleibe (eigentlich spricht nix dagegen), könnte ich ja auch bei XO bleiben. Die Kassette ist bei 2x10 und 3x10 die selbe.

Stellt sich nur die Frage, wie sieht es mit dem Rest aus, Schaltwerk und vor allem die Trigger, bleiben die auch gleich oder auch ein Tauschobjekt, genauso wie Umwerfer.

Kurbel könnte bleiben und statt dem grossen Blatt ein Bashguard. Vor allem ich habe vor 4 Wochen erst das Innenlager tauschen lassen.


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Meine Umwerfer sind kein Geraffel. Funktionieren bei mir wie sie sollen. 1x11 habe ich getestet und für mich als untauglich befunden. Der extreme Kettenschräglauf bereitet mir richtig Pein. Bin gerade dabei auf 2x11 um zu bauen.



Shimano oder Sram


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> wenn Du das Umwerfer Geraffel eh behalten möchtest, kannst Du natürlich auch einfach Deine gewohnte Kombi behalten



mit behalten hat das nix zu tun. nur mit fehlt einfach auch die Kondi für 1x11, kennst mich doch hänge immer hinten


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> mit behalten hat das nix zu tun. nur mit fehlt einfach auch die Kondi für 1x11, kennst mich doch hänge immer hinten



... ich glaube nicht, dass die Anzahl und/oder die Grösse der Kettenblätter deine Kondition verbessert  oder Dich schneller macht 

... oder andersrum: mit 1x11 bist Du auch nicht schneller oder langsamer unterwegs 

Eher denke ich, dass ein grosses Kettenblatt nicht von Dir vernünftig zu treten ist - @Sickgirl kann das bestimmt, sie hat die nötige Kondition und Kraft, fährt in einer ganz anderen Liga...

Ich kenne Ladies, die sehr viel besser drauf sind als ich - und die hängen mich mit einem 26er Kettenblatt ab


----------



## laterra (29. November 2015)

Also ich würde dir auch empfehlen Kurbel und Umwerfer zu behalten und einfach mal das größte Blatt wegzulassen (oder durh Bashguard ersetzen). Ich hab meines dieses Jahr auch von 3x10 zu 2x10 umgebaut auf dem Weg und fühle mich jetzt deutlich wohler. Ich habe auch wie du einige Strecken, die komplett flach sind und komme mit 24 & 38 Zähnen vorne gut aus. Ich hab auch schon von Leuten gelesen die 22 & 38 vorne nutzen, allerdings hab ich da Bedenken, dass dann der Schaltkomfort etwas leidet.


----------



## lucie (29. November 2015)

Mein Vorschlag:

2x10-fach wäre doch ok, wenn Du eine größere Übersetzungsbandbreite haben möchtest. Ich gehe momentan davon aus, dass an Deiner Kurbel 22/32/44er KBer verbaut sind. Mein Vorschlag wäre (wurde auch schon alles erwähnt):

-Sram- oder Shimano-Kassette 10-fach (11-36) und 10-fach Kette kaufen und 22 und 32er KB belassen bzw. gg. neue tauschen; anstelle des 44er KB einen Bash (für 32 Zähnchen) montieren (sieht zum einen besser aus und schützt vor Zahnausfall, brauchst dann auch keine anderen Kettenblattschrauben)

Da ich Dich ein wenig einschätzen kann, bin ich der Meinung, dass ein 32 KB für Dich auch in der Ebene durchaus ausreichend ist, ohne dass Du dir gleich einen Wolf trittst (bin bisher 1x10-fach mit 28/11-36 gefahren und nutze das 11er Ritzel selbst im Flachland eher selten).

-einzelnes 40er oder 42 Kassettenritzel kaufen, das 15er und 17er Ritzel aus der Kassette gegen ein 16er tauschen (wenn Du schon über Trickstuff gestolpert bist, die bieten auch ein einzelnes Ritzel + das 16er an und ist für für Shimano- oder Sramkassetten kompatibel)

Der Rest kann ja bleiben, wozu also neuer LRS, hast doch einen und 2x11 muss absolut nicht sein!

Fertsch!


----------



## Sickgirl (29. November 2015)

@Martina H. von den Monsterkettenblättern bin ich auch abgekommen, am Hardtail fahre ich 40-26 und jetzt an mein  Liteville kommt jetzt 28-38 dran, trotz 24" Hinterrads.


----------



## lucie (29. November 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Meine Umwerfer sind kein Geraffel. Funktionieren bei mir wie sie sollen. 1x11 habe ich getestet und für mich als untauglich befunden. Der extreme Kettenschräglauf bereitet mir richtig Pein. Bin gerade dabei auf 2x11 um zu bauen.



Umwerfer stellen sich für mich, und so war es sicher auch von Martina H. gemeint, nur insofern als Geraffel dar, dass einem das Geschäpper auf ruppigerer Trails schon sehr auf den Wecker gehen kann und dass man je nach Terrain, das man befährt auch durchaus mit einem KB auskommen kann. Ums Funktionieren geht es bei der Aussage nicht, denn das tun sie, wenn man sie gut eingestellt hat - keine Frage.


----------



## Sickgirl (29. November 2015)

Das Geschepper kann man auch mit einem gedämpften Schaltwerk ganz gut minimieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2015)

@lucie 

jenau 

@Sickgirl 

26 und 28 sind schon okay, 40 und 38 sind (für mich) Monster


----------



## lucie (29. November 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Das Geschepper kann man auch mit einem gedämpften Schaltwerk ganz gut minimieren.



Ich muss ja nix minimieren, wenn ich es garnicht mehr habe.


----------



## Sickgirl (29. November 2015)

Das Geschepper kommt da vom schlagen der Kette auf den Kettenstreben, da das Schaltwerk schwingt. Wieso schwingt das Schaltwerk auf einmal weniger nur weil kein Umwerfer mit drin hängt?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. November 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich muss ja nix minimieren, wenn ich es garnicht mehr habe.


Downhill-Singlespeed?


----------



## lucie (29. November 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Downhill-Singlespeed?



Hä? Ich habe kein Geschäpper mehr, da ich an keinem meiner Bikes einen Umwerfer habe.
Das Schlagen der Kette gegen die Umwerferleitbleche kann auch kein gedämpftes Schaltwerk minimieren, da ja der oben laufende Teil der Kette das metallische Geschäpper verursacht.  Kettenstreben sind mit ordentlich fett Schlauch umwickelt, dort entstehen max. gedämpfte Geräusche, aber keine metallischen!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. November 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Hä? Ich habe kein Geschäpper mehr, da ich an keinem meiner Bikes einen Umwerfer habe.
> ...



Achsooooo...dachte nur, weil Dein 'wenn ich es garnicht mehr habe' Deine Antwort auf Sickgirls Post bez. gedämpftes Schaltwerk war.


----------



## lucie (29. November 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Das Geschepper kommt da vom schlagen der Kette auf den Kettenstreben, da das Schaltwerk schwingt. Wieso schwingt das Schaltwerk auf einmal weniger nur weil kein Umwerfer mit drin hängt?



Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass das Schaltwerk ohne verbauten Umwerfer weniger schwingt? Wenn das metallische Geschepper, das ich meine von den Kettenstreben herrühren würde, sähen meine Bikes wohl echt Schaizze aus und es täte mir in der Seele weh, sie in einem solchen Zustand zu wissen!


----------



## Sickgirl (29. November 2015)

Mir ist zwar immer noch nicht ganz klar wie die Kette groß im Lastrum schlagen kann, vielleicht bin ich auch schon taub, oder wurde das Immer übertönt vom Gequietsche der XTR Bremse.

Mal schaue, vielleicht ist die Formula jetzt leise und ich kann mich mal auf das Geschepper konzentrieren.


----------



## lucie (29. November 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Achsooooo...dachte nur, weil Dein 'wenn ich es garnicht mehr habe' Deine Antwort auf Sickgirls Post bez. gedämpftes Schaltwerk war.



Nee, nee. Bezog sich auf die häßlichen metallischen Geräusche an den Umwerferblechen, da ja auch dort die Kette auf schnellen ruppigen Trails ordentlich zuschlägt. 

Aber Singlespeed fahre ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. November 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Nee, nee. Bezog sich auf die häßlichen metallischen Geräusche an den Umwerferblechen, da ja auch dort die Kette auf schnellen ruppigen Trails ordentlich zuschlägt.
> 
> Aber Singlespeed fahre ich auch...


Ok. Macht dann vielleicht Sinn, entsprechend zu zitieren (siehe #29).


----------



## lucie (29. November 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mir ist zwar immer noch nicht ganz klar wie die Kette groß im Lastrum schlagen kann, vielleicht bin ich auch schon taub, oder wurde das Immer übertönt vom Gequietsche der XTR Bremse.
> 
> Mal schaue, vielleicht ist die Formula jetzt leise und ich kann mich mal auf das Geschepper konzentrieren.



Hey, solange ich in die Pedale latsche, würde sich dort akustisch auch nichts vernehmen lassen, da ja die Kette auf Zug ist. Fährst Du auch mal so richtig im Gelände, in dem Du nur auf den Pedale stehst und froh bist, wenn Du dich darauf halten kannst? 
In dem Fall wird die Kette quasi nicht über das Kettenblatt "gespannt" und sie bekommt "leichtes" Spiel, hängt minimal durch und kann  hübsch nach oben, unten, rechts und links schwingen und hat dabei netten Kontakt zu den Umwerferblechen - und das schäppert eben metallisch und nervt.


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

So danke erstmal an alle.

Denke ich werde es wirklich so machen das ich die Kassette tausche und bei den Kettenblättern das große erstmal durch ein Bushgard ersetzte.

So habe ich die Möglichkeit, das ganze erstmal zu testen. Kann ja sein das mir das 3 Kettenblatt so fehlt das ich wieder bei 3x10 lande oder ich eine enorme Leistungsexplosion habe und mich dann für 1x11 entscheide.
Außerdem weiß man ja nie was in Zukunft plötzlich gut oder schlecht ist (siehe 26,27,5 od. 29.er)
Ist alles offen, und ich habe nicht zig 100 Euros verbraten.


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> 
> 2x10-fach wäre doch ok, wenn Du eine größere Übersetzungsbandbreite haben möchtest. Ich gehe momentan davon aus, dass an Deiner Kurbel 22/32/44er KBer verbaut sind. Mein Vorschlag wäre (wurde auch schon alles erwähnt):
> 
> ...





Ja Lucie über Trickstuff bin ich schon gestoplpert, die hätten auch eine ganze Kassette, wie wäre die denn mit vorne 2 KB macht das Sinn.?


----------



## lucie (29. November 2015)

Kann Sinn machen, aber nur, wenn Du Geld im Überfluß hast.  Die kostet schlappe 269,00 Euronen.

Da hast Du aber noch lange nicht den kompletten Antrieb getauscht.

Du bist doch bisher mit Deinen Übersetzungen klargekommen, oder nicht? Die sinnvollste und kostengünstigste Variante wäre, meiner Meinung nach einfach der Austausch der verschlissenen Antriebsteile. 

-Kette z.B.:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=7723;menu=1000,2,83;mid[70]=1;pgc[63]=4496

-KB dann erst einmal das 22er und 32er (also kleines und mittleres KB) - das große 44er? hast Du doch nicht so oft genutzt, oder? Es sollte ja dann auch noch nicht hinüber sein und Du kannst es ja auch testweise erst einmal weglassen (mußt dazu keinen Bash montieren, brauchst aber kürzere KB Schrauben, wenn mit Bash kannst Du die vorhandenen nutzen)
-bei den KB Lochkreisen gehe ich jetzt bei einer 3-fach Kurbel von 104mm für das mittlere und 64mmfür das kleinere aus z.B.:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=45047;menu=1000,2,84;mid=0;pgc=0

-bei 33 Zähnen bräuchtest Du dann einen Bash für mind. 34 Zähne z.B.:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=94967;menu=1000,2,84;pgc[14740]=14743;pgc[10601]=17308;page=2

-kurze KB Schrauben, wenn Du erst einmal nur das mittlere KB ohne Bash probieren willst z.B.::

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=119579;menu=1000,2,84;pgc[10601]=10602;page=2

-Kassette 11-36 z.B.:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=5291;menu=1000,2,82;mid[70]=1;pgc[62]=3918

Wenn ich das jetzt halbwegs richtig gerechnet habe, wären das ca. 160,00€ mit Bash oder auch ohne.


----------



## lucie (29. November 2015)

Hast Du eine Kurbel mit einem abnehmbaren Spider und ist es eine GXP oder BB30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

Lucie, ich hab vierfach Arm an der Kurbel. 

Na ja großes KB, müsste ich auch tauschen wenn ich es noch nehmen wollte. War vor 2 Jahren ein gebrauchtes von daher jetzt nicht mehr so toll.

Kette hab ich neu drauf, mal schaun wie die dann ist, wenn nicht dann halt nochmal, aber die alte war nix mehr.
Mein einer Schrauber wollte den Antrieb gleich machen, der andere (dem ich mehr vertraue, sagte aber übern Winter geht er noch, rutscht nix durch und so viel fahre ich im Winter eh nicht und bei Sauwetter kommt eh das Ghost aus dem Stall.

Doof wenn man so wenig selber machen kann....


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Kurbel mit einem abnehmbaren Spider und ist es eine GXP oder BB30?



Oh je woran sehe ich das?

Glaube aber die kb sind vor 2 Jahren einzeln getauscht worden


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. November 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Oh je woran sehe ich das?
> 
> Glaube aber die kb sind vor 2 Jahren einzeln getauscht worden


bmc TF aus 2012 sollte GXP-Lager haben -was aber für die Kettenblätter wurscht ist.


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

Weiß nicht ob man darauf was erkennt


----------



## cxfahrer (29. November 2015)

Hey die Blätter sind doch fast neu ...?

(Ich fahre die bis die chainsucken oder durchrutschen)

Im Ernst, kauf dir ein mittleres 36er und einen Bash und gut ist. Diese Kurbel kannst du jederzeit auf n/w Directmount für 1*11 umbauen. Der Spider ist von der Rückseite verschraubt und kann gewechselt werden, das ist aber mit Directmount überflüssig und für 2-fach mit Bash brauchst ihn eh.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. November 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob man darauf was erkenntAnhang anzeigen 440782


GXP -steht ja auch drauf. 

TF01, oder?


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> GXP -steht ja auch drauf.



Hab es jetzt auch gesehen, für was Fotos doch gut sind

Na ja so gut sind die kb nicht mehr täuscht .
Klar rutschen tun sie auch noch nicht.
Tausch soll ja auch erst nach dem Winter sein und dann wird es Zeit.
Und es kommt Weihnachten und jeder fragt was ich gebrauchen kann ....


----------



## mtbbee (29. November 2015)

Bash/36/22 passt auf jeden Fall


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Bash/36/22 passt auf jeden Fall


Haben will.


----------



## lucie (29. November 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Bash/36/22 passt auf jeden Fall




+ neue Kette + neue Kassette = günstiger neuer Antrieb und fertsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (29. November 2015)

reserviert 
mit dem Rettungsgang, also 61 cm pro Kurbelumdrehung solltest Du gut Berge hochkommen ...


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2015)

Danke ihr seit klasse


----------



## lucie (29. November 2015)

Ein 22er ist doch sicher auch an ihrer Kurbel verbaut, also setze ich den Rettungsring als bekannt voraus.


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2015)

na siext, alles wird gut


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

Oh je, 3 Seiten Text 

Jetzt muss ich auch nochmal kurz ein paar Sachen kommentieren:

@murmel04
dein Antrieb sieht echt nicht verschlissen aus, zumindest nicht die Kettenblätter. Ehrlich gesagt wenn du jetzt nicht übern Winter zur Marathonfahrerin wirst, würd ich da garnix wechseln. Ein Kettenblatt ist dann verschlissen, wenn die Kette überspringt. Ich fahr meine Blätter immer bis sie an den Zähnen nadelspitz sind, dann ist meistens der Punkt erreicht wo die Kette überspringt, wenn man Druck macht.
An der Kassette dito, die erkläre ich dann für tot, wenn die Kette überspringt.
Falls die Kettenblätter leichte Grate haben (passiert durch den Druck der angepressten Kette) kann man die mit einer Feile oder einem Dremel abschleifen und gut ist.
Wenn ich meinen Antrieb nach "Händlermeinung" wechseln würde, wäre ich wahrscheinlich arm wie eine Kirchenmaus.
Falls du trotzdem deine Kettenblätter wechseln magst, ich nehm deine alten gern 

Zwecks Bandbreite und Antriebsarten:
In Sachen Bandbreite schlägt nichts, aber auch garnichts, den 3fach Antrieb.
Für 2fach mit Bash spricht imho eigentlich nur etwas, wenn du dein großes Kettenblatt öfter mal gegen Hindernisse setzt. Sieht auf dem Foto nicht so aus. Oder wenn du es wirklich überhaupt nie benutzt. Sieht auf dem Foto auch nicht so aus. Wenn man öfter mal in der Ebene Strecke machen muss/will, ist so ein großes Kettenblatt eine nette Sache. Braucht man nicht zum Überleben, aber wenn es einen nicht stört, wozu abmachen? Ein Bash ist auch nicht leichter.
2fach ohne Bash fahren vorwiegend Racer weil's leichter ist. Die verzichten dafür oft eher auf die kleineren Gänge, brauchen sie ja eh nicht.

Was noch zu bedenken ist beim Wechsel auf 2fach mit Bash und einer anderen Abstufung der Kettenblätter (also von 22-33-44 auf 22-36-Bash): der Gangsprung beim Kettenblattwechsel wird deutlich größer, bzw. der Überlapp der Gänge wird kleiner. Du musst also beim Wechsel des Kettenblatts hinten am Schaltwerk mehr "nachschalten". Der größere Gangsprung ist auf jeden Fall merkbar. Ob es stört ist individuell. Ich kenne einige Leute, die auf möglichst fein abgestufte Gangsprünge Wert legen und die sich daran stören (nicht nur Racer, ganz normale Fahrradfahrer).
Ob es für dich ein relevantes Problem ist kannst du ganz einfach rausfinden: Schaltest du am Berg gerne so lange bis du die perfekt passende Trittfrequenz/den perfekt passenden Druck gefunden hast? Wenn ja, machst du das auch bei kleineren Anstiegen? Oder drückst du auch gerne mal einen kurzen Anstieg in einem nicht ganz perfekt passenden Gang durch?
Wenn sich der gröbere Gangsprung als störend herausstellen sollte, kann man natürlich immer noch 22-33-Bash oder 22-32-Bash fahren, dann ist der Sprung zwischen kleinem und mittlerem Kettenblatt wieder "normal".
Die Überschneidung der Gänge bei mehreren Kettenblättern ist halt nicht nur unnötiger Ballast, wie es von 1fach Fans immer diskutiert wird, sondern hat einen gewissen Sinn. Der da wären, den Gangsprung klein und angenehm zu halten beim Schalten zwischen den Kettenblättern.
Noch relevanter wird die Frage der Gangabstufung dann bei 1x11, die ist da wirklich schon recht gespreizt, sonst würde das einfach nicht mehr hinkommen mit der Abdeckung der gewünschten Bandbreite.

Umwerfer:
sind finde ich kein Teufelszeug auch wenn sie grad alle Welt verteufelt weil 1fach grad schick ist. Nunja, ich bin schon 1x9fach gefahren, da gab es gerade mal die ersten 10fach Antriebe und 11fach gab's nur bei Campa Rennradschaltungen. Ich fahre an einem Rad sogar immer noch 1x9fach, und komme damit bestens klar hoch wie runter. Einfach weil ich mich darauf eingestellt habe und weil ich die Defizite meiner Schaltung mit ein paar Muckies in den Beinen ausgleichen mag.
Trotzdem ich es schon ewig fahre und damit zurecht komme, halte ich 1fach hinsichtlich des reinen Antriebs-Komforts für einen schlechten Kompromiss, egal ob 1x9 1x10 oder 1x11. Man beschränkt sich immer in irgendeine Richtung, sei es nun bei den leichten/großen Gängen oder einfach bei den Gangsprüngen.
Meine Allerwelts-Universal-Lieblingsschaltung ist daher immer noch 2x9fach, hinten eine 11-34 Kassette und vorne 22-32-Bash. Da ist das Kettenblatt vorne klein genug um ausreichend Bodenfreiheit zu generieren (zumindest bei meinen aktuellen Rädern), es hat angenehm abgestufte Gänge, und eine halbwegs sinnvolle Bandbreite so dass ich auch mal in der Ebene vorankomme ohne mir einen Wolf zu treten und bergab auch bis zu einem sinnvollen Maß mal reintreten kann. Das eine Rad mit 1x10 werde ich daher auch wieder "abrüsten" zu 2x9. 9fach in meinem Fall einfach daher, weil es immer noch einfach unschlagbar günstig ist hinsichtlich Haltbarkeit vs Ersatzteilkosten. Wem 9fach zu altmodisch ist, nimmt halt 10fach 
Seit es gedämpfte Schaltwerke gibt, rappelt es auch nicht mal mehr übermäßig am Umwerfer. Ehrlich gesagt bekomme ich von Kettenschlagen überhaupt nix mit, seit ich Shadow Plus Schaltwerke fahre. Wenn es eher langsam zugeht ist auf jeden Fall absolute Stille, und beim Ballern bin ich entweder zu abgelenkt um es zu hören, oder die anderweitigen Fahrgeräusche übertönen es. Und wer meint ich fahre nur Asphaltwege darf gern mal ne Runde mitkommen 

Was ich an deiner Stelle tun würde:
- dem Mechaniker sagen, er soll die Klappe halten 
- neue Kette (ca 20€) auf den alten Antrieb machen und gucken ob's funzt.
- wenn es Chainsucks gibt die Kettenblätter ein bissel nachfeilen
- wenn es dann immer noch nicht funzt neue Kettenblätter auf die alte Kurbel (deine Kurbel hat 104/64mm Lochkreis)... es reicht eigentlich, das Kettenblatt zu ersetzen, das Probleme macht, man muss nicht alle auf einmal ersetzen.
- wenn es hinten an der Kassette überspringt neue Kassette (11-36 Zähne für maximale Bandbreite und einen leichten Berggang) (ca 60€)
- wenn du meinst das große Kettenblatt nicht zu brauchen, großes Kettenblatt weg und Bash drauf (an die alte Kurbel)

Nun gut, der komplett bestückte Spider von mtbbee geht auch, ist einfacher


----------



## murmel04 (30. November 2015)

Liebe Scylla, danke für deine Ausführungen, wie immer klasse.
Muss ich aber noch ein paar mal lesen um alles zu verstehen.

Mein Problem ist echt das ich bis auf ein paar Sachen nicht wirklich was an Bike machen kann.
Muss mich da dann immer zum Schrauber.
Die freun sich klar immer wenn ich komme .
Zur Rettung des Schraubers, gleich tauschen wollte nur der eine, der andere sagte auch gleich langt locker nach dem Winter ...

Mhh mit dem großen Blatt hängen bleiben, nein mache ich nicht, dafür sind die Pedale da

Seit letzter Woche habe ich ab und an beim hochschalten von kleinen auf das mittlere kb das Problem das es ewig dauert bis die Kette dann greift.
Und dazu noch ein Geräusch beim treten welches ich noch nicht genau lokalisieren könnte.
Dank des tollen Wetters am we bin ich auch nicht weiter gekommen.
Ach ja Kette ist neu, die haben wir getauscht, denn die war echt durch.
Aber ich hab mehr bezahlt als 20€.
Sollte ich auch mal lernen zu wechseln.

Nachdem bei der Kombi ja jetzt nur (ich hoffe ich liege damit richtig) nur kb und Kassette getauscht werden und ich vielleicht lerne wie das geht werde ich das mal probieren.
Dann hab ich ja die Möglichkeit zu wechseln, wenn ich es brauche.
Mal mit mal ohne 3. kb. Oder stelle ich mir das falsch vor.
Oder wenn es gar nicht passt wieder auf 3x10.
Ich brauch jetzt dann erstmal einen Lehrer der mir Zeit wie, was und warum und vor allem mal meinen doch übersichtlichen Werkzeugbestand anschaut und mir sagt was ich noch haben muss/sollte.
Mehr als Reifenwechseln und ein bisschen an Cockpit rumschrauben ist nicht .
Irgendwie traue ich mich auch nicht, denn das Ding soll ja laufen.
Technisch bin ich eigentlich nicht unbegabt, aber ich hab schon Muffe was kaputt zu machen und dann kostet es richtig....

Schrauberkurse waren nur das übliche ...


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

Woher kommst du denn?
Virtuell bzw. schriftlich alles zu beschreiben ist manchmal etwas schwierig. Und es wäre in der Tat am besten, wenn du das selbst machen könntest.
Vielleicht findet sich ja eine Lady hier, die aus deiner Nähe kommt und die einfach mit dir zusammen den neuen Antrieb montieren könnte und dir dabei alles zeigen kann.

Die Teile und Standards sind mittlerweile ein richtiger Dschungel, allein wie viele verschiedene Kurbelstandards es gibt (unterschiedliche Lochkreise, abnehmbare Spider, Montagestandards der abnehmbaren Spider, etc) geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Da kann man aber virtuell gut aushelfen und dir einfach sagen, welche Standards du brauchst und was du kaufen musst. Ist ja hier schon geschehen 

Das Schrauben ist dann echt kein Hexenwerk mehr. Eigentlich musst du nur wissen, wie du die Kurbel abbekommst, wie du die Kettenblätter montierst, wie die Kassette abzuziehen ist, und wie man eine Kette montiert. Kette zusammennieten brauchst du auch nicht können, aufnieten reicht. Zum Verschließen gibt's Kettenschlösser.
Das Grundwerkzeug dazu ist nicht so furchtbar teuer und du kannst halt in Zukunft mehr selber machen:
- gutes Inbus-Set für Kettenblattschrauben und Kurbelschraube
- Gegenhalter für die Kettenblattschrauben http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/...alter-fuer-Kettenblattschrauben-TL-FC-21.html
- Kassettenabzieher http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/...en/Super-B-Classic-Zahnkranz-Abzieher-HG.html
- Kettenpeitsche http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/...g-Kassetten-Ketten/Mighty-Kettenpeitsche.html
- Kettennieter http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/...tten-Ketten/Park-Tool-CT-5C-Kettennieter.html falls nicht sowieso am Minitool vorhanden
- idealer Weise noch einen Drehmomentschlüssel um die Kassette mit vernünftigem Drehmoment (ca 40 Nm) anzuziehen ggf mit passendem Adapter für den Kassettenabzieher  -> die Dinger sind etwas hochpreisiger. Entweder du hast sowieso einen für dein KFZ oder du leihst dir einen vom Nachbarn aus. Falls nur zum Fahrradschrauben verwendet, tut's ein günstiger Proxxon ausm Baumarkt für ca. 60-70€.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2015)

@murmel04: Nicht dass es schwierig wäre, aber es gibt beim Basteln am Antriebsstrang doch einige Sachen zu beachten, die stehen zwar auch in den Anleitungen von Shimano, ich hab jedoch auch einige Jahre gebraucht damit ich da alles kapiere. 

Wenn es vom 22er aufs 32er unwillig schaltet, liegt das (wenn die Kette bereits neu ist)  am Umwerferzug - einfach nachspannen. Die Steighilfen nutzen sich nicht ab, und brauchen tut man die Steighilfen eh nicht. 
Je ausgeleierter die Zähne des Blattes, desto leichter schaltet es. Läuft halt nur mit neuer Kette dann rauh, wenn es durch ist (brummen). 

Versuche doch einfach mal dein 44er zu ignorieren beim Fahren. Wenn dir das auch auf Strecke auslangt, ist doch erstmal eine Sache geklärt. Der Sprung beim Schalten dann bei 36 auf 22 wird dich erstmal erschrecken!


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @murmel04: Nicht dass es schwierig wäre, aber es gibt beim Basteln am Antriebsstrang doch einige Sachen zu beachten, die stehen zwar auch in den Anleitungen von Shimano, ich hab jedoch auch einige Jahre gebraucht damit ich da alles kapiere.



mach ihr doch keine Angst 
Also ich hab da weder Jahre gebraucht noch ne Anleitung, das meiste finde ich eher selbsterklärend.
Und wenn man es zusätzlich von jemandem gezeigt bekommt, der weiß worauf man achten muss und ein paar Tipps und Kniffe weitergeben kann, ist es wirklich kein Ding.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn es vom 22er aufs 32er unwillig schaltet, liegt das (wenn die Kette bereits neu ist)  am Umwerferzug - einfach nachspannen. Die Steighilfen nutzen sich nicht ab, und brauchen tut man die Steighilfen eh nicht.
> Je ausgeleierter die Zähne des Blattes, desto leichter schaltet es. Läuft halt nur mit neuer Kette dann rauh, wenn es durch ist (brummen).



guter Hinweis, genau so ist es 
Geräusche können aktuell einfach von zu exzessiver Verschmutzung kommen. Bei dem Siff im Wald läuft grad einfach kein Antrieb mehr sauber, egal ob neu oder alt. Am schlimmsten find ich es mit Narrow-Wide, das knirscht und rattert, dass es in den Ohren weh tut. Schlimmer als jeder Umwerfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2015)

Naja, wenn es man sich genau an die Anleitungen von Shimano hält, ist es wirklich nicht schwer. Ich werfe die nur immer gleich weg  und frage mich dann warum die Schaltröllchen am Ritzel rattern oder die Kette durchhängt  ..


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

Nunja, sowas wie max Drehmomente oder Laufrichtungen von Ketten sollte man schon mal kurz in der Anleitung angucken vor man sie wegwirft 
Aber vor man in der Papiertonne wühlen muss, findet normal auch immer die Google Bildersuche die Anleitung


----------



## murmel04 (30. November 2015)

Ihr macht mir ja Mut


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir ja Mut



Einfach probieren! Ein Kettenblatt zu montieren ist technisch ungefähr genauso schwierig wie eine Tür aufschließen.
Man braucht Werkzeug (einen "Schlüssel") und man muss wissen wie man es tut (wierum man dreht) 

Edit: alles per PN geklärt, murmel04 ist schraubertechnisch in die denkbar besten Hände geraten


----------



## murmel04 (30. November 2015)

Scylla, hab dir eine pn geschrieben


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. November 2015)

Hi Murmel,
ich kann scylla nur Recht geben. Ich bin bergauf auch recht langsam und möchte nicht auf mein 3. Kettenblatt verzichten, denn manchmal muss mein Trailfox für die Runde in die Eisdiele herhalten. Ich hab 3x 10, was nicht unbedingt nötig wäre, für mich perfekt war 3x9. Ich hatte dort mal als kleinstes Kettenblatt ein 20er verbaut, hinten 32 Zähne. Das fand ich nicht toll zum Schalten, der Hebeweg für den Umwerfer war ziemlich weit, das habe ich wieder umgerüstet. Jetzt habe ich vorne 20 und hinten 36, das ist zwar insofern bequem, als ich lange im mittleren Kettenblatt fahren kann, aber für steil ist es mir schon fast zuviel, irgendwie tritt sich das komisch und das 32 geht dann schon wieder fast zu streng, die 22:34 Übersetzung war für mich einfach ideal. Klar gibt es genug Leute, die auch bequem mit 1x11 auskommen und auch damit steile Stücke hochtreten (z.B. mtbbee), aber warum soll ich mich schinden, wenn´s auch bequem geht. Du hast ja schon 3x10 drauf, also wozu Geld investieren um Rückbau zu betreiben und auf Komfort zu verzichten? Aber das ist ja mittlerweile schon so ne Philisophiefrage wie 26 oder 29".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (30. November 2015)

Hallo Pfadfinderin, also 1x11 wird es ja nicht.
Denke das wird bei mir eh nix, da fehlt mir schlichtweg die Kraft .
Werd jetzt mal 2x10 ausprobieren und hab ja immer noch die Option wieder auf 3x10 zu gehen.
Muss ja nur dann ein 3. kb dran.
Zumindest hab ich es so verstanden. Hoffentlich hab ich es richtig verstanden 
Einfach mal was neues ausprobieren, vielleicht hilft es ja auch meinem etwas eigenwilligen Köpfchen.
Und ich werd was in Sachen selber Schrauben lernen.

Wie gesagt Kassette und kb sind eh bald zum Wechsel fällig

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe hast du 22:34 bei 3x10 verbaut

Vielleicht gewöhne ich mir dann auch ab, zB mittleres Kettenblatt mit kleinsten ritzel zu fahren ( ich weiß macht man nicht, aber ich leider doch).
Oder mittlere ritzel mit kleinen kb


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. November 2015)

Ich hab bei 3x10 22:36, wobei mir 34 lieber wäre. Das ändere ich dann, wenn das Ritzel getauscht werden muss. Im mittleren Kettenblatt kannst du alle Ritzel schalten.


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gewöhne ich mir dann auch ab, zB mittleres Kettenblatt mit kleinsten ritzel zu fahren ( ich weiß macht man nicht, aber ich leider doch).



Wenn du 2fach mit Bash fährst, wirst du dir zwangsweise angewöhnen, mittleres Kettenblatt mit kleinstem Ritzel zu fahren. Das ist dann nämlich dein größter Gang, daher muss frau das dann machen. 

Alle 1fach Fahrer fahren im "mittleren" Kettenblatt alle Ritzel. Nur soviel zum Thema macht man nicht...


----------



## murmel04 (30. November 2015)

Bei 2 Fach ja, aber 3 Fach ist es nicht so toll geht aber


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Bei 2 Fach ja, aber 3 Fach ist es nicht so toll geht aber



Da hast du dir ja prima was einreden lassen.
Technisch gesehen juckt es nicht ob da 1/2/3 Kettenblätter dran sind.
Weshalb man erzählt, dass "man das nicht tut" ist, dass man versucht, großen Schräglauf der Kette zu vermeiden. Der Schräglauf ist halt bei drei Kettenblättern bei groß-groß oder klein-klein am größten. Daher ist das "tabu". Bei mitte-groß oder mitte-klein ist der Schräglauf auch schon größer als wenn man aufs große/kleine Kettenblatt schalten würde. Daher versuchen Leute, die etwas pingeliger auf Verschleiß achten, mitte-groß und mitte-klein genauso zu vermeiden wie andere extreme Kombinationen.
Wenn du jetzt ein Kettenblatt weglässt und durch einen Bash ersetzt, ändert sich am Sitz der restlichen beiden Kettenblätter genau garnix und am Schräglauf der Kette in den jeweiligen Gangkombinationen genauso wenig.
Bei "reinrassigen" 2fach Kurbeln ist das wieder etwas anders, da sitzen die Kettenblätter etwas versetzt um den Kettenschräglauf in den "extremen" Gangkombinationen etwas zu verringern.
Bei 1fach Kurbeln sitzt das einzelne Kettenblatt ungefähr da wo bei einer 3fach Kurbel das mittlere Kettenblatt sitzt.
In den Randbereichen der Kassette läuft die Kette also ganz genauso schräg wie sie laufen würde, wenn man bei einer 3fach Kurbel am mittleren Kettenblatt fährt. Früher, als es nur 3fach Kurbeln gab, war das alles ganz böse, ja keine zu schräglaufende Kette. Heute wo 1fach Schaltungen angesagt sind, ist das mit dem Schräglauf anscheinend kein Thema mehr. Als Pseudo-Grund wird dann aufgeführt, dass das mit der schmäleren 11fach Kette ja besser möglich wäre. Dabei ist die Innenbreite der Ketten (also da wo Kette und Kettenblatt/Ritzel in Kontakt treten) seit 9fach gleich geblieben.

Fakt ist, dass größerer Schräglauf der Kette zu mehr Verschleiß führt. Bei allen meinen 1/2fach Systemen ist das auch zu beobachten, da nudeln sich vor allem die kleinen Ritzel flott ab. Erstens weil man sie öfter benutzt, zweitens weil die Kette schräger draufläuft. Wenn du 2fach mit Bash fährst, wirst du einfach mitte-klein fahren müssen, es führt kein Weg dran vorbei.
Jedenfalls tun das zigtausende Biker seit es Bashguards und 1fach Antriebe gibt. Es geht. Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht der reinen Lehre des Schaltens entspricht, wie sie von Idealisten vor 10 Jahren gelehrt wurde


----------



## murmel04 (30. November 2015)

Wieder was gelernt.
Und gut das ich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss


----------



## 4mate (30. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Weshalb man erzählt, dass "man das nicht tut" ist, dass man versucht, großen Schräglauf der Kette zu vermeiden. Der Schräglauf ist halt bei drei Kettenblättern bei groß-groß oder klein-klein am größten. Daher ist das "tabu"





Spoiler: Kreuzgang vermeiden



ACHTUNG: GRAFIK ENTHÄLT FEHLER - FINDE SIE  !!






http://www.fit-for-fire-fighting.com/fileadmin/dokumente/BikeTippSchalten.pdf


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

Ach sieh mal an, die schreiben ja sogar, dass man am mittleren KB alle Gänge schalten kann 
Ich kenn abweichend davon auch solche Beschreibungen wie Murmel wohl im Kopf hatte, dass man die beiden äußersten Ritzel vermeiden sollte.

Wo ist der Fehler in der Grafik? Ich hab wohl grad Tomaten auf den Augen?


----------



## 4mate (30. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fehler in der Grafik?


Hier:


scylla schrieb:


> Ach sieh mal an, die schreiben ja sogar, dass man am mittleren KB alle Gänge schalten kann


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

ach so meinst du das... hab ich nicht geschnallt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (1. Dezember 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Was Du nicht vergessen darfst, ist, dass sich dann aber mehrere Gänge überschneiden - also im Prinzip *überflüssig* sind!



Ist aber eine Falschdenke. Es ist nämlich sogar von Vorteil, ähnliche Übersetzungen mit verschiedenen KBs fahren zu können. Man spart sich überflüssige Schalterei vorne.

Und die kleinen Gangsprünge bei 3-fach vorne sind auch angenehm. Von daher macht z. B. 2x11 mit Kassette mit großer Bandbreite und vorne nur noch 10er Sprung wie bei 3-fach absolut Sinn...wenn man die Bandbreite von 2-fach braucht.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (1. Dezember 2015)

Hi
Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber ich werfe einfach mal die 2*10-Option mit einer Hammerschmidt in den Raum. Da kannst Du hinten alles lassen wie es ist, hast mit dem 22er KB ein Verhältnis wie bei ner 22/35er Kurbel und bei dem 24er KB ein Verhältnis wie bei ner 24/38er Kurbel. Ich fahr die selber seit Monaten und ich will nie wieder was anderes! Du kannst alle zehn Gänge einwandfrei nutzen, hast ne KeFü integriert und sie schaltet super schnell! Womit du leben musst, ist das Geräusch wenn Du vorne auf "groß" schaltest, aber damit kann man echt leben finde ich. Und klar wiegt sie etwas mehr. Aber wenn Du eh nicht der schnellste bist, ist das vielleicht zu verschmerzen. Du brauchst halt ein Tretlager zum schrauben und kein Pressfit. Weiß jetzt nicht wie das bei deinem Bike ist.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2015)

Wie auch andere vor mir, würde ich auf 3-fach nicht verzichten möchten. Vor allem in den Alpen/Alpenvorland kommt es immer wieder vor, dass frau zwischen den Bergen/auf Runden längere Strecken in der Ebene zurücklegen muss (spontan fällt mir die Estergebirgerunde ein, auf dem Rückweg fast 20km im Tal ) und da kommt ein 42/11 gelegen. Von den Forststrassen, die in den Alpen mit 10-20% Steigung für Radler denkbar ungünstig angelegt wurden und 24/32 oder sogar 24/36 erfordern, ganz zu schweigen. In den Mittelgebirgen (Fränkische Schweiz, Pfalz) wäre es ohne schwere Gänge vielleicht weniger unangenehm, da es ständig rauf und runter geht.

Genauso wie Pfadfinderin fand ich eigentlich 3x9 (22-33-44/11-34) am angenehmsten, kann mich auch nach 7000km mit Shimanos 3x10 (24-32-42/11-36) nicht richtig anfreunden, brauche den extra Gang im mittleren Bereich nicht und muss immer doppelschalten. Ich würde daher erst dann zum 2x10 wechseln, wenn es die Kombi 24/42 + 11/36 oder besser 22/44 + 11/34 gibt .

Sonst wieder viel gelernt (Schräglauf, Kettenhaltbarkeit u.s.w.), danke dafür!

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (1. Dezember 2015)

Aber auch hier gilt:
Nur "kleine" Kettenblätter sind nur dann sinnvoll wenn man immer nur hohe i-Werte (also niedrige Entfaltung) braucht/fährt.
Braucht man jedoch sehr oft niedrige i-Werte (große Entfaltung) sind für eine lange Lebensdauer "große" Kettenblätter unerläßlich.

Bei der Lektüre dieses Threads komme ich zu der Erkenntnis daß die TE besser nicht auf das momentan vorhandene große KB verzichten sollte.
O.K. in diesem Fall mag ein 44er ein klein wenig zu dick ausfallen. Ein 40er würde sicher gute Dienste leisten können.


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Hi
> Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber ich werfe einfach mal die 2*10-Option mit einer Hammerschmidt in den Raum. Da kannst Du hinten alles lassen wie es ist, hast mit dem 22er KB ein Verhältnis wie bei ner 22/35er Kurbel und bei dem 24er KB ein Verhältnis wie bei ner 24/38er Kurbel. Ich fahr die selber seit Monaten und ich will nie wieder was anderes! Du kannst alle zehn Gänge einwandfrei nutzen, hast ne KeFü integriert und sie schaltet super schnell! Womit du leben musst, ist das Geräusch wenn Du vorne auf "groß" schaltest, aber damit kann man echt leben finde ich. Und klar wiegt sie etwas mehr. Aber wenn Du eh nicht der schnellste bist, ist das vielleicht zu verschmerzen. Du brauchst halt ein Tretlager zum schrauben und kein Pressfit. Weiß jetzt nicht wie das bei deinem Bike ist.



Ja super, da hast du einen Umwerfer durch einen Bleiklotz ersetzt, der endlos laut ist, einen unnötigen Zusatzwiderstand erzeugt, von 12 bis Mittag hält, und im Service mehr kostet als eine komplett neue Kurbel samt Umwerfer und Schaltwerk.
Ich will dir ja jetzt deine HS nicht madig reden, aber ich hatte selbst mal eine und bin zum Schluss gekommen: nie wieder, ist nur lästig, schwer und teuer. Ja, die Bodenfreiheit war gut. Wenn man darauf und auf die aufgeräumte Optik besonderen Wert legt kann die Hammerschmidt Sinn machen. Wenn das keine absolute Priorität hat, hat sie imho nur Nachteile, und zwar ganz gravierende. Ich habe jetzt nicht den Eindruck, dass Murmel Wert auf den letzten mm Bodenfreiheit legt. Eine Hammerschmidt wäre das allerletzte, was ich empfehlen würde, dann noch lieber 1x11 

Außerdem: gerade wenn man nicht die schnellste und fitteste ist, braucht man Zusatzgewicht und Zusatzwiderstand so sehr wie Fußpilz. Alle Masse will bewegt werden, und die Masse und der Widerstand einer Hammerschmidt ist nicht gerade unerheblich. Hulk würd's gar nicht merken, die TE hingegen wahrscheinlich massiv.

PS: außerdem braucht die HS eine ISCG Aufnahme als Abstützung. Da ich nicht glaube, dass Murmels Rahmen eine ISCG hat, würd's schon deswegen nicht passen.


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich würde daher erst dann zum 2x10 wechseln, wenn es die Kombi 24/42 + 11/36 oder besser 22/44 + 11/34 gibt .



Ich glaube nicht, dass du mit diesen Kettenblatt-Kombis wirklich glücklich würdest. Bei 18 oder 22 Zähnen Unterschied zwischen den Kettenblättern wäre das ja beim Kettenblatt-Wechsel ein Rumgeschalte über die ganze Kassette, um wieder einen passenden Gang zu treffen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es wahrscheinlich äußerst bescheiden schalten würde am Umwerfer, weil der große Differenzen nur mit Mühe packt.
Ich bin mal 22/38 an der Kurbel gefahren, weil ich mir eingebildet habe, bergab mittreten zu wollen. Das waren "nur" 16 Zähne Unterschied, und schon da hat man den Sprung etwas unangenehm gemerkt und der Umwerfer musste sehr penibel eingestellt sein um brauchbar zu funktionieren.


----------



## Fury (1. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...
> Genauso wie Pfadfinderin fand ich eigentlich 3x9 (22-33-44/11-34) am angenehmsten, kann mich auch nach 7000km mit Shimanos 3x10 (24-32-42/11-36) nicht richtig anfreunden, brauche den extra Gang im mittleren Bereich nicht und muss immer doppelschalten. Ich würde daher erst dann zum 2x10 wechseln, wenn es die Kombi 24/42 + 11/36 oder besser 22/44 + 11/34 gibt ...


Jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen „Senf“ dazu abgeben…

@Lenka K. : Wenn für Dich 2x10 grundsätzlich infrage kommt, wäre als Tipp für Dich doch folgendes interessant:

Wechsle auf 2 x 11 mit der GX Kassette 10 - 42 und einer FSA Kurbel in den Abstufungen 42/28, 42/27 oder 40/28 ! Mit der Kombi 27 vorn und 42 hinten hast Du dann die gleiche Entfaltung wie mit 22/34 ! Und mit dem großen 42er Blatt bist mit hinten 10 Zähnen auch besser als mit 44/11 bedient!

Edith sagt: ...gut, Du musst auf den SRAM Freilauf umbauen, aber es gibt ja durchaus Alternativen für 11 - 42 Kassetten!


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

Man kann natürlich mit 500€ Geldeinsatz und 100g Mehrgewicht ein System nachbauen, das dasselbe kann wie das alte. Feine Sache, Industrie-Subventionen kurbeln die Wirtschaft an.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

also ich lese ja seit Seite 1 mit... alter Falter.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass 1x11 für dich sicher reichen würde und die neue XT dafür ne gute Gelegenheit bietet, wäre 2x10 gut, schnell und einfach realisiert - von mir aus Sram.

Der Ritzelrechner bietet eigentlich alle Infos, die dafür nötig sind. Da siehst du auch, dass mit 1x11 fast alles (bis auf vlt 10%) am Spektrum abgedeckt ist und welche Kassette / KBs bei 2x10 nötig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du mit diesen Kettenblatt-Kombis wirklich glücklich würdest. Bei 18 oder 22 Zähnen Unterschied zwischen den Kettenblättern wäre das ja beim Kettenblatt-Wechsel ein Rumgeschalte über die ganze Kassette, um wieder einen passenden Gang zu treffen.


Das hab' ich eigentlich in dem Fred gelernt. Nur leider beim Beitragsverfassen wieder vergessen ... Sch...Alzheimer .

Aber im Ernst: möchte bestimmt nicht auf 3x10 verzichten. Wenn ich mir allerdings die "Entwicklung" 26->27.5 anschaue und die gegenwärige Tendenz auf alle hochwertigen Räder 2- oder sogar 1-fach zu schrauben beobachte, dann ist mir ziemlich bange, ob es 3-fach noch lange geben wird.

@fury9 Siehe oben .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Fury (1. Dezember 2015)

@scylla : meinst Du mich? 
Falls ja, wollte ich Lenka K. nur aufzeigen, dass es Möglichkeiten gibt, ihre Vorstellungen zu erreichen.
500 € dafür anzusetzen halte ich für übertrieben und erst recht 100 g Mehrgewicht - also im Vergleich mit 3x9 bei vergleichbarer Qualität.
Aber jeder wie er meint. Ausserdem ist das ein Hobby, Leidenschaft am Rande des Wahnsinns. Da spielt Geld erst mal eine kleine Rolle und sind wir nicht alle begnadete Schrauber vor dem Herrn?


----------



## Fury (1. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @fury9 Siehe oben .


Nur damit es klar ist (falls Du auf das scylla Zitat verweist): Bei der FSA Kurbel hast Du 4 bzw. maximal 5 Zähne Sprung zwischen den KB.


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> also ich lese ja seit Seite 1 mit... alter Falter.



Ich frag mich die ganze Zeit nur... Warum???

Da ist jemand, die im großen und ganzen zufrieden ist mit ihrem Antrieb. Ein leichterer Gang könnte her, und bei den dickeren Gängen ist sie sich nicht ganz sicher ob sie die vermissen kann/will. Ansonsten lese ich da nichts von Unzufriedenheit. Sie sagt nicht, dass sie ein Getriebe will, sie sagt nicht, dass sie den Umwerfer los werden mag, sie beschwert sich nicht, dass es zu viel rappelt, und sie sagt auch nicht, dass sie mehr Bodenfreiheit braucht.
Das einzige "Problem" ist, dass die Teile verschlissen sind und der Schrauber sagt, die müssten ersetzt werden. Gut, ich hab meine Zweifel ob das wirklich nötig ist, aber sei's drum.
Eigentlich könnte man die Teile, die wirklich am Ende sind, einfach ersetzen. Eine Kassette mit 11-36 drauf, gibt einen leichteren Gang. Gut ist.

Und was wird daraus?
Eine Konsumberatungsorgie. Die einen wollen die TE überzeugen, dass man leichte oder dicke Gänge nicht wirklich braucht, die nächsten fangen an die Nachteile eines Umwerfers aufzuzählen, und die übernächsten fangen von der Bodenfreiheit an.

Warum??

Wenn ich mein Geld unbedingt los werden mag, und mir was schönes gönnen mag, ersetze ich doch nicht meinen Antrieb durch etwas, was genauso dasselbe kann wie das alte, oder gar weniger kann wie das alte, nur halt anders ist und dabei viel kostet. Da kauf ich mir eine schöne neue Federgabel mit besserer Dämpfung als die alte. Oder eine Remotestütze mit mehr Verstellweg. Oder einen hübschen farbigen neuen Lackanstrich für meinen Rahmen.
Irgendwas, wovon ich einen Vorteil habe, oder was wenigstens nett ausschaut.

Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu pragmatisch um das zu verstehen.


----------



## 4mate (1. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Falls ja, wollte ich Lenka K. nur aufzeigen, dass es Möglichkeiten gibt, ihre Vorstellungen zu erreichen.


@Lenka K.  ist NICHT die Fadenstarterin, such also folglich nichts


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> 500 € dafür anzusetzen halte ich für übertrieben und erst recht 100 g Mehrgewicht - also im Vergleich mit 3x9 bei vergleichbarer Qualität.



Die GX Gruppe hat mir bei kurzem Googeln ca. 500€ ausgespuckt. Im Vergleich zu einem vorhandenen Antrieb, also 0€ Aufwand.
100g weiß ich nicht ob's stimmt, war nur ganz grob übern Daumen gepeilt, weil die Kassette halt ordentlich schwerer ist (eine alternative XT Kassette noch mehr) und man dafür eigentlich nur ein (relativ leichtes) Kettenblatt einspart.

Da es als Vorschlag für die Zukunft gemeint war, d'accord. Da hast du recht, man kann das bewährte Spektrum auch mit 2x11fach bekommen. Ich hatte das halt als Empfehlung aufgefasst, dass Lenka ihren Antrieb tauschen sollte. Und da hat sich mir halt der Sinn nicht erschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (1. Dezember 2015)

War Rohloff schon??


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2015)

@scylla Wobei, so eine Konsumberatungsorgie ganz nützlich sein kann, da frau sieht, was sie alles NICHT braucht. 
Sonst bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Und was sagt @murmel04 dazu? 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Fury (1. Dezember 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> @Lenka K.  ist NICHT die Fadenstarterin, such also folglich nichts


ist mir klar, habe mich nur auf ihre Aussage bezogen!


----------



## Fury (1. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Die GX Gruppe hat mir bei kurzem Googeln ca. 500€ ausgespuckt. Im Vergleich zu einem vorhandenen Antrieb, also 0€ Aufwand.
> 100g weiß ich nicht ob's stimmt, war nur ganz grob übern Daumen gepeilt, weil die Kassette halt ordentlich schwerer ist (eine alternative XT Kassette noch mehr) und man dafür eigentlich nur ein (relativ leichtes) Kettenblatt einspart.
> 
> Da es als Vorschlag für die Zukunft gemeint war, d'accord. Da hast du recht, man kann das bewährte Spektrum auch mit 2x11fach bekommen. Ich hatte das halt als Empfehlung aufgefasst, dass Lenka ihren Antrieb tauschen sollte. Und da hat sich mir halt der Sinn nicht erschlossen.


 klar, ich will nur aufzeigen, dass man mittlerweile einiges machen/erreichen kann. und Lenka. K ist ja nicht der TE! Damit bin ich raus und wieder Nur-Leser
Wenn Du den Sinn beim Schrauben suchst, wirst wohl wenig finden...


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Sinn beim Schrauben suchst, wirst wohl wenig finden...



Deswegen fahr ich ein verschrapptes 26'' Hardtail mit 2x9. Ach ja, es fährt, ganz prima, und immer noch um Längen besser als die Fahrerin.
Und für das gesparte Geld fahr ich mit meinem verschrappten alten 26'' 2x9 Hardtail in Urlaub.


Ist eh nicht so, dass ich keinen Sinn im Schrauben sehen würde. Ich schraube sogar sehr gerne und ausgiebig an meinen Rädern rum. Aber ich muss halt einen Benefit davon haben. Erst mal muss da irgendwas sein, was mich stört und was behoben werden will, und dafür bastel ich dann gern. Aber immer noch so, dass ich das Gefühl habe, es ist "wirtschaftlich", nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Wenn es eine einfache und günstige Lösung gibt, die mich an mein Ziel bringt, dann bevorzuge ich die.


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2015)

Murme


Lenka K. schrieb:


> @scylla Wobei, so eine Konsumberatungsorgie ganz nützlich sein kann, da frau sieht, was sie alles NICHT braucht.
> Sonst bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Und was sagt @murmel04 dazu?
> 
> Servus,
> ...



Murmel freut sich gerade so eine Diskussion angestoßen zu haben 

Liest fleißig mit, versteht einiges nicht wirklich  und lernt dazu.

So der Fox wird demnächst mit 2x 10 Sram ausgestattet.
Da muss nicht alles neu gemacht werden was Geldbeutel und nerven schont.
Werde es einfach mal probieren.
Mehr als schiefgehen kann es nicht.
Falls es doch nix ist, kann ich ja wieder zurück auf 3x10.

Werde auf jeden Fall auch schraubtechnisch in diesen Zusammenhang was lernen.
Vielleicht werd ich ja so fit darin, das ich mein Bike den Tourenanforderungen anpassen kann.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (1. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja super, da hast du einen Umwerfer durch einen Bleiklotz ersetzt, der endlos laut ist, einen unnötigen Zusatzwiderstand erzeugt, von 12 bis Mittag hält, und im Service mehr kostet als eine komplett neue Kurbel samt Umwerfer und Schaltwerk.
> Ich will dir ja jetzt deine HS nicht madig reden, aber ich hatte selbst mal eine und bin zum Schluss gekommen: nie wieder, ist nur lästig, schwer und teuer. Ja, die Bodenfreiheit war gut. Wenn man darauf und auf die aufgeräumte Optik besonderen Wert legt kann die Hammerschmidt Sinn machen. Wenn das keine absolute Priorität hat, hat sie imho nur Nachteile, und zwar ganz gravierende. Ich habe jetzt nicht den Eindruck, dass Murmel Wert auf den letzten mm Bodenfreiheit legt. Eine Hammerschmidt wäre das allerletzte, was ich empfehlen würde, dann noch lieber 1x11
> 
> Außerdem: gerade wenn man nicht die schnellste und fitteste ist, braucht man Zusatzgewicht und Zusatzwiderstand so sehr wie Fußpilz. Alle Masse will bewegt werden, und die Masse und der Widerstand einer Hammerschmidt ist nicht gerade unerheblich. Hulk würd's gar nicht merken, die TE hingegen wahrscheinlich massiv.
> ...


Was die ISCG-Aufnahme angeht, hast Du sicherlich Recht. Und da ist ein Zusatzwiderstand zu spüren aber nur bei den schweren Gängen. Bergauf ist da kein Unterschied.
Meine HS hält nicht von 12 bis Mittag sondern PROBLEMLOS, OHNE WARTUNG seit hunderten Kilometern und das obwohl sie gebraucht ist. Endlos laut ist sie auch nicht. Sie ist lauter als eine Umwerfer-Variante, aber das habe ich auch schon geschrieben. Du musst die HS nicht mögen, aber sie schlechter als notwendig zu machen ist wiederum auch nicht fair. Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass er die HS montieren soll oder ansonsten besser gleich aufhört zu biken. Ich wollte nur eine Alternative in den Raum werfen.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2015)

Das wollte ich noch zum Thema schrauben loswerden: hab' zwar keine zwei linke Hände, aber meine Leidenschaft ist das BikeFAHREN, nicht am Bike SCHRAUBEN. Trotztdem hab' ich keine Lust, mit jeder lockeren Schraube in eine teure und v.a. unzuverlässige Werkstatt zu laufen. Benutze seit ewig das folgende Buch als Anleitung:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/1934030597/...TF8&colid=3BKK1XG1YN2OK&coliid=I32QNBTLPW7WK7

Alles verständlich erklärt und frau kann in Ruhe rumprobieren. Ähnliches gibt's bestimmt auch auf Deutsch, wobei mit vernünftigen Englischkenntnissen auch das Zinnsche Buch gut benutzt werden kann, da es zu allem Zeichnungen gibt, wo die einzelnen Teile/Werkzeug etc. beschriftet sind. So gibt's quasi einen doppelten Lerneffekt .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2015)

Keine Sorge ich werd auch nicht zum Zweiradmechaniker.

Es wäre einfach schön etwas mehr als nur Reifenwechsel und Veränderungen am Cockpit zu können. Mehr kann ich im Moment nicht.
Fängt schon mit der Kette an, wenn mir das Ding mal reißt unterwegs, mhh kettenschloss hab ich dabei, aber im Moment könnte ich es mir nur um den Hals binden.
Oder auch mal selber wechseln, und nicht 60€ dafür zahlen....

Muss mich im Moment darauf verlassen was die schrauber meinen. Ab und an zweifle ich halt doch....

Aber als aller erstes muss auch Werkzeug her und davon einiges​


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn du einen Reifenwechsel kannst, gehörst du schon zu den Auserwählten. Hier in unserer Radlrunde können das viele nicht, und viele stellen sich total doof dabei an. 
Wobei - manche gehen ja nur mit Baumarktkompressor und mindestens drei Stahlhebeln zu wechseln. 

Das Ding beim Basteln ist halt immer, dass die beste Anleitung die Praxis nicht ersetzt. 
Ich gebe ja zu, dass eine Anleitung gelegentlich nützlich ist (z.B. wenn ich am Auto den Zylinderkopf wechsle oder so), aber grundsätzlich kann man alles erstmal mit Gefühl und mit Verstand (Ordnung!) zerlegen, dann gehts auch idR wieder zusammen (Ausnahme: Plastikclipse am Auto..grrr).
Man muss nur bereit sein, sich total dreckig zu machen (Fingernägel!), und sich die Finger blutig zu machen. Ich hab damit vor gut 50 Jahren angefangen und dilettiere immer weiter.
Dazu ein Bier, dann klappt das irgendwann. Vielleicht nicht beim erstenmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

@cxfahrer du hast ein Talent, beim gut gemeinten Mutmachen sehr angsteinflößend zu wirken 

Murmel hat bereits Praxis-Anleitung von kundiger Stelle angeboten bekommen. Da dürfte nichts schiefgehen


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> @cxfahrer du hast ein Talent, beim gut gemeinten Mutmachen sehr angsteinflößend zu wirken
> )


Ja, ich bin Bauleiter. Da ist das Usus. Und ich schaue gern Topgear...


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Dezember 2015)

Youtube hat viele gute Videos. Ich bin mechanisch leider sehr unterbegabt und ohne genaue Anleitung geht gar nichts. Aber mit der Hilfe eines Videos klappt es besser.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Youtube hat viele gute Videos.


Ich bepatsche mit meinen dreckigen Fingern lieber ein 30-Euro-Buch als ein 2000-Euro-Laptop . Aber jede, wie sie mag!

Und dass sich viele Frauen nicht trauen, am Bike selbst Hand anzulegen, liegt vermutlich daran, dass sie irgendwann mal ähnliche Kommentare wie vom @cxfahrer gehört haben. Hätte mein Vater vor gut 35 Jahren beim Schlauchwechselzeigen irgendwas von Autozylinderauseinandernehmen erwähnt, würde ich heute ein krankendes Radl auch nur mit einem Stöckchen berühren .

Nur Mut, mit dem Forum im Rücken ist frau nie allein!

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich frag mich die ganze Zeit nur... Warum???
> 
> Da ist jemand, die im großen und ganzen zufrieden ist mit ihrem Antrieb. Ein leichterer Gang könnte her, und bei den dickeren Gängen ist sie sich nicht ganz sicher ob sie die vermissen kann/will. Ansonsten lese ich da nichts von Unzufriedenheit. Sie sagt nicht, dass sie ein Getriebe will, sie sagt nicht, dass sie den Umwerfer los werden mag, sie beschwert sich nicht, dass es zu viel rappelt, und sie sagt auch nicht, dass sie mehr Bodenfreiheit braucht.
> Das einzige "Problem" ist, dass die Teile verschlissen sind und der Schrauber sagt, die müssten ersetzt werden. Gut, ich hab meine Zweifel ob das wirklich nötig ist, aber sei's drum.
> ...



ich hatte mich schon gewundert und meinte den Teil überlesen zu haben, der die Überleitung schaffte von "alte Teile ersetzen" zu "komplette Umstrukturierung durchführen".
Ich bleibe dabei: Altes belassen oder ein KB vorn ab und 2x10. 3fach finde ich etwas veraltet, aber es geht doch.
Wenn man "alles" tauschen will, würde ich 11x1 in Erwägung ziehen... 

Aber schön, dass es jetzt (scheinbar) bei 2x10 gelandet ist


----------



## Fury (1. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich bepatsche mit meinen dreckigen Fingern lieber ein 30-Euro-Buch als ein 2000-Euro-Laptop . Aber jede, wie sie mag!


Nachteil vom Buch ist halt, dass es überholt ist, wenn es erscheint....
Vorteil ist, für Räder älterer Bauart findet man leichter die richtigen Infos...


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2015)

Also wie Scylla schon sagt, ich werde ganz tolle Nachhilfe bekommen und freue mich schon tierisch darauf.

Finger schmutzig machen, kein Problem, werd beim fahren ja auch schmutzig.
Mhh Fingernägel, ja das könnte ein Problem werden, na ja die nette Dame die meine Nägel betreut wird sich freuen. (Nein die sind nicht ewig lang)

Technisch bin ich nicht unbegabt, nur ich muss es gesehen haben und am besten gleich selber machen und ewig fragen dürfen, dann wird das was.
Bin zwar der Zahlenmensch bei uns in der Firma, Treib mich aber genug in der Werkstatt rum und will immer alles wissen 

Das Bier lassen wir mal weg, sonst landet das Hinterrad an der Gabel oder sonst wo


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Deswegen fahr ich ein verschrapptes 26'' Hardtail mit 2x9...
> ... Ich schraube sogar sehr gerne und ausgiebig an meine*n* Räder*n* rum...


  
Habe aber gut verstanden was Du meinst, drum fahre ich an einem meiner Räder auch eine "billige" 1x10 anstatt 1x11,
aber zurück zum Thema, Murmel möchte wohl einfach etwas Neues ausprobieren und Weihnachten steht vor der Tür 
Wobei 3x10 einen Vorteil gegenüber 2x10 hat, man hat quasi 1x10 mit darin, als bequemer Mensch kann man in vielen Teilen Deutschlands bestimmt 80% auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt fahren und hinten fröhlich schalten, bei 2x10 muß man halt vorn mehr schalten.
Nach der ganzen Lektüre hätte ich an Ihrer Stelle es wohl bei Dreifach belassen und für Weihnachten? Vielleicht etwas für ein längerfristiges MtB-Aufbauprojekt kaufen  

Und à propos Schrauben, ich mache auch gern ein paar Sachen an meinen Rädern selbst, am liebsten die Gabel auseinander nehmen...
aber die Schaltung lasse ich doch von meinem Lieblingsschrauber bei unserem örtlichen Zeg-Händler (ja ihr habt richtig gelesen, der Händler hat richtig gute Leute) einstellen, so gut bekäme ich das nie hin.


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

eins wird wesentlich gefahren, der rest ist deko (und beschäftigung beim schrauben, weil es ja auch an einem selten benutzten rad immer verbesserungspotential gibt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ... 3fach finde ich etwas veraltet, aber es geht doch...



Warum veraltet? Dass manche die Übersetzungbandbreite von 3-fach anscheinend nicht brauchen heisst doch lange nicht, dass 3-fach veraltet wäre. 

Lenka K.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Dezember 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Finger schmutzig machen, kein Problem, werd beim fahren ja auch schmutzig.
> Mhh Fingernägel, ja das könnte ein Problem werden, na ja die nette Dame die meine Nägel betreut wird sich freuen. (Nein die sind nicht ewig lang)
> Das Bier lassen wir mal weg, sonst landet das Hinterrad an der Gabel oder sonst wo


Sehr innovativ 

Auch wenn ich technisch keinen Rat geben werde (gab eh schon zuviele ) - bei schwarzen Rändern unter den Fingernägeln hilft schwarzer/dunkler Nagellack zum kaschieren   Da sind wir endlich mal den Männern überlegen. Und gegen die dicke Schmiere an den Fingern haben wir so'n komisches "Peeling" für extra verschmutzte Hände - gibt's bei uns im normalen Supermarkt und riecht sogar echt gut. (Und macht babyweiche Hände)

Komischerweise bin ich mit wenig schrauben immer viel schwärzer als mein Mann, wenn er das ganze Rad umgebaut hat - aber was soll's


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

du meinst Handwaschpaste?
"Peeling für die Hände" ist aber eh viel besser


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2015)

Spüli geht auch

Könnt euch ja jetzt noch fragen mit was ich meine überschaubare Werkzeugsammlung ergänzen könnte.

Ein paar Dinge weiß ich ja schon dank Scylla und mtbbee


----------



## 4mate (1. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Warum veraltet? Dass manche die Übersetzungbandbreite von 3-fach anscheinend
> nicht brauchen heisst doch lange nicht, dass 3-fach veraltet wäre.
> 
> Lenka K.


Weil der "feine Herr" Freeridedownhillendurist ist und Bergauf nur die Gondel kennt 
Und Bergab reicht bekanntermaßen ein Kettenblatt an der Kurbel. Er schließt also von
sich auf alle anderen.

Deshalb ist er auch in seinem Stamm-Biotop KTWR bestens als "Gondoliere" verlacht.
Ansonsten ist seine Wahrnehmung, nun ja, wohl auch leider unter "Einkanal" einzuordnen:
Generation Facebook  lässt grüßen...


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Und Bergab reicht bekanntermaßen ein Kettenblatt an der Kurbel.



Bergauf reicht auch meistens ein Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2015)

Dreifach ist oldschool, nicht "veraltet".  Sowas hab ich auch noch im Keller stehen.

Werkzeug:

500gr-Hammer, ganz wichtig!
Und:
Schraubstock, Plastikhammer, Rohrzange. 

In Griechenland hat mir mal ein freundlicher Mechaniker eine ausgeleierte Rohrzange und eine Unterlegscheibe überreicht, als ich nach einem Kettennieter fragte  - ging auch.

Um z.B. eine Mattoc zu zerlegen braucht man ein geschlitztes Kassettentool eine extra dünne (abgedrehte) lange 10er Nuss und eine flachgeschliffene 24er Nuss. Ist also oft recht individuell, was man zum Basteln braucht.


----------



## lucie (1. Dezember 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> War Rohloff schon??



Pinion wäre auch eine Alternative.


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Dezember 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Pinion wäre auch eine Alternative.



ja, als ich das von Bener las, da wollte auch Pinion in die Runde werfen ...   
... waren dann doch noch eine Menge Beiträge zu lesen. 
ja ja, 3-fach ist ganz schön veraltet, deshalb habe ich auch noch 3x9 an meinen Bikes ...    
Der Basti ist halt auch so einer, der sich von den Marketing-Schwallern zutexten lässt und dann gleich den "Kaufbefehl" ausführt.
Sind denn nicht fast alle Fully-Enduristas "Gondoliere" ???   
Ist doch voll uncool sich beim bergauf Radeln oder Schieben/Tragen anzustrengen, wie kann man nur   
Die Hardtail-Stahl-Fraktion ist da in der Regel anders drauf.
Sie haben es so gut wie mit 26" geschafft, da wäre es doch gelacht, wenn das nicht auch mit dem 3-fach Antrieben net auch noch klappen würde.

@murmel04, ich frage mich nur was jetzt dann für Dich besser wird. Die Gewichtsruduktion halte ich für vernachlässigbar dafür Bandbreite kleiner und Dir fehlt mind. ein leichter Gang.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Bergauf reicht auch meistens ein Kettenblatt



Genau: 1 Blatt bergauf, 1 Blatt in der Ebene, 1 Blatt bergab, macht 3 Blätter 

Lenka K.


----------



## Fury (1. Dezember 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Spüli geht auch
> 
> Könnt euch ja jetzt noch fragen mit was ich meine überschaubare Werkzeugsammlung ergänzen könnte.
> 
> Ein paar Dinge weiß ich ja schon dank Scylla und mtbbee


wäre schon interessant, was Du schon empfohlen bekommen hast.

ich finde einen Drehmomentschlüssel wichtig, passend dazu einen Bitsatz mit Torx, Inbus, Phillips, Stecknüssen etc.
dann eine Federgabelpumpe mit Manometer.
naja und eine Bowdenzugzange (Schneider) ist rudimentär.
wichtig finde ich auch eine ordentliche Standpumpe, z.B. die JoeBlow Mountain, da muss man sich nicht so anstrengen...
einen Basissatz an Fahrradspezifischen Werkzeugen wie z.B. den Schlüssel für die Kassette und das BSA Innenlager.
Sonst würde ich das Werkzeug nach Bedarf kaufen, je nachdem, was gerade zu tun ist.

und natürlich noch ein Multifunktionswerkzeug für unterwegs. Nicht zu schwer, aber alles wichtige dran. Topeak z.B. oder von CrankBrothers.


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2015)

@murmel04 - auf den Fotos sehn deine Kettenblätter ja nicht so abgeschafft aus. Glaubst du wirklich, dass die nachm Winter so fertig sind  Ich hab bis auf 2 einzelne seit über 4 Jahren nix gewechselt und ich liebe und nutze meine 3x9 



Schwimmer schrieb:


> .....
> @murmel04, ich frage mich nur was jetzt dann für Dich besser wird. Die Gewichtsruduktion halte ich für vernachlässigbar dafür Bandbreite kleiner und Dir fehlt mind. ein leichter Gang.



Um Geld sinnig zu investieren fallen mir viele andere Dinge ein 

Danke @all für die vielen Infos


----------



## Fury (1. Dezember 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ..., bei 2x10 muß man halt vorn mehr schalten.
> ...


komisch, empfinde ich ganz anders.
Wenn ich vorn groß habe schalte ich hinten munter runter bis fast aufs vorletzte Ritzel. Dann erst vorn aufs kleine und hinten dafür zwei Gänge hoch. Das funktioniert problemlos und geschmeidig.
Andersherum genauso. Vorn klein und hinten hochschalten bis zum 4. oder 3. Ritzel und dann erst vorn hoch und hinten zwei zurück.
Ich fahre also solange es geht vorn auf einem Blatt und schalte vorzugsweise hinten. Fast wie 1 x 10(11). Also eigentlich 2 x (1 x 10)...


----------



## 4mate (1. Dezember 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @murmel04 - auf den Fotos sehn deine Kettenblätter ja nicht so abgeschafft aus. Glaubst du wirklich, dass die nachm Winter so fertig sind  Ich hab bis auf 2 einzelne seit über 4 Jahren nix gewechselt und ich liebe und nutze meine 3x9
> 
> 
> 
> Um Geld sinnig zu investieren fallen mir viele andere Dinge ein


Nun ist der lange schon befürchtete Tiefpunkt endgültig erreicht


----------



## 4mate (1. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> komisch, empfinde ich ganz anders.
> Wenn ich vorn groß habe schalte ich hinten munter runter bis fast aufs vorletzte Ritzel. Dann erst vorn aufs kleine und hinten dafür zwei Gänge hoch. Das funktioniert problemlos und geschmeidig.
> Andersherum genauso. Vorn klein und hinten hochschalten bis zum 4. oder 3. Ritzel und dann erst vorn hoch und hinten zwei zurück.
> Ich fahre also solange es geht vorn auf einem Blatt und schalte vorzugsweise hinten. Fast wie 1 x 10(11). Also eigentlich 2 x (1 x 10)...


Tipp, wichtig: Vor dem Wechsel auf ein anderes Kettenrad an der Kurbel
immer  IMMER! *IMMER!!* zuvor/davor bereits auf der Kassette die Gänge angleichen;
2 hoch / 2 runter, Pi mal Daumen. Man weiß das aus Erfahrung nach einiger Zeit des
Mauntenbeikens für welche Steigung/Gefälle man wieviel Gänge angleichen muss
damit der "Anschluss" makellos passt.

Hintergrund: So wird etwas mehr Schräglauf der Kette erzeugt und das bewirkt,
dass die Kette vorne auf den Kettenrädern deutlich schneller von einem zum anderen
wechselt, egal in welche Richtung. Und zwar D-E-U-T-L-I-C-H schneller! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jeder kennt den Super-GAU: Mittleres Kettenblatt, leicht bergauf, Okay, kann man schon
mal runter gehen bist zum grösten ritzel, ist ja nur kurz, lohnt nich vorne aufs kleinste
Blatt zu wechseln. Dann, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, muss doch noch aufs kleinste
Blatt gewechselt werden. Man ist jedoch zu langsam um erst hinten die Übersetzung anzugleichen
und muss notgedrungen vorne aufs kleinste Blatt wechseln... DER HORROR! Gefühlte
Anderthalb Leerdrehungen der Kurbel bis die Kette wieder greift - kurz vor dem umkippen...

PS: Ich vermisse - wieder mal - Shimanos Invers-Schaltwerke aka "Low Normal".
Nichts hat geschmeidiger die Gänge gewechselt, beim zurückschalten auf größere
Ritzel der Kassette weil es durch die umgekehrte Zugspannung nur ein Auslösen
war und ZACK saß der Nächstniedere Gang perfekt. Schade drum


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2015)

So werd mal das Rätsel um mein Werkzeug lösen.

Zusätzlich zu dem auf dem Bild habe ich 2x Standpumpe und 2x Minitool.
Bestimmt auch noch das ein oder andere was mir gerade nicht einfällt.

Alles was mit Sachen wie Kurbel, Schaltzüge, Kette usw zu tun hat habe ich bis jetzt nichts, da ich mich bis jetzt damit nicht beschäftigt habe.

War halt für alles beim Schrauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (1. Dezember 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> PS: Ich vermisse - wieder mal - Shimanos Invert-Schaltwerke aka "Low Normal".
> Nichts hat geschmeidiger die Gänge gewechselt, beim zurückschalten auf größere
> Ritzel der Kassette weil es durch die umgekehrte Zugspannung nur ein Auslösen
> war und ZACK saß der Nächstniedere Gang perfekt. Schade drum


Hatte mal eine XTR invers. War super, weil die Schaltlogik (für mich) perfekt war.
Verstehe nicht, warum das nicht mehr gebaut wird.


----------



## Fury (1. Dezember 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> So werd mal das Rätsel um mein Werkzeug lösen.
> 
> Zusätzlich zu dem auf dem Bild habe ich 2x Standpumpe und 2x Minitool.
> Bestimmt auch noch das ein oder andere was mir gerade nicht einfällt.
> ...


Das ist schon ganz schön ordentlich. Alles andere genügt eigentlich, wenn Du es wirklich benötigst.

btw: das Messwerkzeug für die Kettenlängung halte ich für überbewertet. 1 x im Jahr eine neue Kette gekauft kostet nicht die Welt, da kann man sich das messen sparen. ja, ich weiß, da gibt es Leute, die sehen das ganz anders...


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Nun ist der lange schon befürchtete Tiefpunkt endgültig erreicht



Jawoll wir sind da wo wir angefangen haben


----------



## Louis1979 (2. Dezember 2015)

Wer das Geld hat:
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/components/2016-trs-cassettes/
kombiniert mit einem 30t KB -> mehr braucht "keine Sau" (meine Meinung), wem oben raus etwas die Luft fehlt, der fährt es mit einem 28t KB.

"*Wow, das ist natürlich auch eine Variante: e13 erweitert die Bandbreite von 1X11 und 1X10 nochmals deutlich: Das kleinste Ritzel ist kleiner (9 Zähne), das größte noch größer (44 Zähne) als bisher. Das Ergebnis ist eine noch größere Bandbreite, nämlich fast 500 %, was dann schon mehr als bei 2X10 ist."*


Zur Info:
Meine Frau fährt 1x11, 11-45t, 30t; ich fahre 1x11, 11-42t, 32t oval

Für mich hat für 1x11 (1x10) gesprochen, dass man weniger Teile am Bike hat, um die Man(n) sich kümmern muss:
an 2 Bikes: 2 Umwerfer inkl. Züge und Schalthebel weniger, 2 Kettenblätter weniger
-> weniger wartungsintensiv und weniger Stellen die man putzen muss 
und natürlich die Einfachheit.

Bei meiner Frau hatte ich zudem gemerkt, dass sie Probleme mit dem Gegenschalten bei der 2x10 Kombi hatte und dadurch gerne mal aus dem Rhythmus gekommen ist, jetzt gibt es nur rauf oder runter 

Ich bin von 2x10, 11-36t, 38/24t am 29er (auf der Geraden mit Klickies kaum zu toppen), über 1x10, 11-42t, 30t am 650B Enduro
jetzt bei 1x11, 11-42t, 32t oval am besagten Enduro.
Das 29er nutze ich noch um die Kinder im Croozer zu kutschieren 
Der Umstieg vom 30t KB auf's 32t KB war reine Trainingssache, deshalb meine Empfehlung: 1x11 in der richtigen Kombi probieren, ansonsten

solange nichts nervt oder kaputt ist -> Einfach fahren!


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Das ist schon ganz schön ordentlich. Alles andere genügt eigentlich, wenn Du es wirklich benötigst.
> 
> btw: das Messwerkzeug für die Kettenlängung halte ich für überbewertet. 1 x im Jahr eine neue Kette gekauft kostet nicht die Welt, da kann man sich das messen sparen. ja, ich weiß, da gibt es Leute, die sehen das ganz anders...



Das kommt drauf wieviel du fährst, bei mir wäre dann immer der ganze Antrieb runter, ich brauche im Jahr 2-3 Ketten.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

wow, die E-Thirteen Kassette erinnert mich irgendwie hieran 





Mit 9Z Ritzeln wurde auch schon experimentiert vor langer Zeit, bei den Capreo Gruppen (Falträder).
Genau wie ovale Kettenblätter.

Alles nix neues, durchgesetzt hat's sich irgendwie nie 
Aber gut, vielleicht klappt's ja diesmal


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> btw: das Messwerkzeug für die Kettenlängung halte ich für überbewertet. 1 x im Jahr eine neue Kette gekauft kostet nicht die Welt, da kann man sich das messen sparen. ja, ich weiß, da gibt es Leute, die sehen das ganz anders...



Das Dumme bei der Kettenlängung ist, oft gings gestern noch und eine Matschfahrt später ist das Ritzel ruiniert, was sich dann erst am næchsten Berg mit neuer Kette rausstellt. 
Das Werkzeug ist schon ganz ok. Wie gesagt, großer Hammer und Rohrzange fehlen. Und der Inbus für die Kurbelschraube links kann durchaus etwas länger sein!
Wichtig wäre ein guter Seitenschneider oder Cablecutter. 
Das Kassettentool sehe ich nicht?
Für Bremsen entlüften so ein Set und einen Satz Gabel-Ring-Schlüssel 6-15.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

ich mach mal ne Liste mit allen Werkzeugvorschlägen für den Weihnachtsgeschenke-Einkauf von Murmels Verwandtschaft 

Basis-Werkzeug:
- Gummihammer/Schonhammer
- Seitenschneider
- Kombizange/Flachzange
- Gabel/Ringschlüssel-Satz
- Schlitz/Kreuzschraubendreher
- Engländer
- Rohrzange
- Satz Reifenheber
- Standpumpe

für den Antrieb:
- Kettenpeitsche
- Kassettenabzieher (Nuss für Drehmomentschlüssel/Ratsche)
- Innenlagertool HollowtechII (Nuss für Drehmomentschlüssel/Ratsche)
- großer Drehmomentschlüssel (20-120Nm o.ä., ggf mit passendem Adapter für die Nüsse)
- Kettennieter

für die Bremsen:
- Entlüftungskit (passend zu den Bremsen)

... Liste bitte ergänzen wem noch was einfällt oder auffällt, dass ich einen Vorschlag vergessen habe einzutragen.
Das dürfte die Umsatzzahlen der Fahrradindustrie & Baumärkte für dieses Jahr mal wieder rausreißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> für die Bremsen:
> - Entlüftungskit (passend zu den Bremsen)
> ...


Finde ich kritisch. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist die TEin kein Schrauber und sollte (wie auch die meisten der selbsternannten) bei so einem sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteil das Radl in die Werkstatt geben. Gibt doch schon genug "ich-habe-an-meiner-Bremse-rumgefummelt-und-nun-geht's-nimmer"-Threads.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

Würde ich auch als eher nachgelagertes/fortgeschrittenes Schrauber-Thema sehen, was aber noch werden kann. Jetzt erst mal mit dem Antrieb anfangen 
(Nicht, dass am Ende nochmal 6 Seiten Bremsen-Vorschläge dazu kommen, und Pro-Kontra von Mineralöl/DOT/Wasser als Hydraulikflüssigkeit erörtert werden muss )


----------



## siq (2. Dezember 2015)

ich kann nur jeder(m) Schrauber(in) das Teil hier wärmstens empfehlen





zB. von hier  http://www.amazon.de/Zangenschlüssel-Schraubenschlüssel-verchromt-Kunststoff-überzogen/dp/B000U3LRZE

Damit kann man von festgefressenen Ventileinsätzen über Speichennippel zu jedwelchen Schrauben, beschädigungsfrei und mackenlos alles montieren/lösen. Auch Scheibenbremsen geradebiegen oder Bremsleitungen fixieren zum kürzen/inserts einsetzen geht damit super. Das ist praktisch mein meistgebrauchtes Tool am Ratt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Dezember 2015)

siq schrieb:


> ... Das ist praktisch mein meistgebrauchtes Tool am Ratt.


"Guck mal Meister, die Schraube geht auch mit dem Hammer rein!"   

Wenn hier "Ratt" von Ratte kommt ... völlig Ok. Weiter so.


----------



## Fury (2. Dezember 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das Dumme bei der Kettenlängung ist, oft gings gestern noch und eine Matschfahrt später ist das Ritzel ruiniert, was sich dann erst am næchsten Berg mit neuer Kette rausstellt.


klar stimmt schon. Ich zielte eher darauf ab, dass viele die Kette wie wahnsinnig pflegen um diese möglichst lange fahren zu können!
Bei einem 20 € - 50 € Bauteil kaufe ich eine neue Kette und fertig. Man gibt mehr Geld für unwichtigere Dinge am Rad aus, da investiere ich lieber in eine neue Kette und bin auf der sicheren Seite.
Und wenn ich weiss, dass ich zwei Ketten im Jahr brauche dann mach ich das einfach.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ich mach mal ne Liste mit allen Werkzeugvorschlägen für den Weihnachtsgeschenke-Einkauf von Murmels Verwandtschaft
> 
> Basis-Werkzeug:
> - Gummihammer/Schonhammer
> ...



Das Innenlagerwerkzeug brauchts doch am TF nicht, das hat doch Pressfit? Für Shimano wäre noch ein Schlüssel für Kettenblattschrauben nötig (SRAM hat ja Inbus). Dafür braucht SRAM den laaangen Inbus für die Kurbelschraube. Oder eine Halbzollratsche mit Inbus-Nuss. 
Ein guter Speichenschlüssel (zB Spokey) ist IMHO angenehmer als sowas am Minitool.

@fury9: deine Antwort hat aber nichts mit meinem Gegenargument zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (2. Dezember 2015)

Die TE hat sich doch inzwischen für eine Variante entschieden und hat eine sehr nette Schrauberhilfe gefunden, 
der sie definitiv vertrauen kann.


----------



## Fury (2. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ich mach mal ne Liste mit allen Werkzeugvorschlägen für den Weihnachtsgeschenke-Einkauf von Murmels Verwandtschaft
> 
> Basis-Werkzeug:
> - Gummihammer/Schonhammer
> ...


Standpumpen hat sie ja schon, und kleinen Drehmoment auch. Dafür passende Bits finde ich wichtig!

Kettenschlösser von Connex fände ich auch noch wichtig - zum Einbau und natürlich unterwegs. Die lassen sich nämlich bequem ohne Werkzeug öffnen und wieder verschließen.

Ich finde die Liste ja schon ganz schön umfangreich und geht schon ans Eingemachte. Da würde sich ein Steuersatz-Einpresstool auch gut machen.

Wenn ich was zu reparieren habe, gehe ich dann einfach zu Murmel. Die hat ja alles!


----------



## Fury (2. Dezember 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @fury9: deine Antwort hat aber nichts mit meinem Gegenargument zu tun.


naja, irgendwie doch. Rechtzeitig mit einer neuen Kette unterwegs und Dein Szenario findet nicht satt!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> naja, irgendwie doch. Rechtzeitig mit einer neuen Kette unterwegs und Dein Szenario findet nicht satt!


Ja, und wann ist rechtzeitig? Wie merkst du das?



lucie schrieb:


> Die TE hat sich doch inzwischen für eine Variante entschieden und hat eine sehr nette Schrauberhilfe gefunden,
> der sie definitiv vertrauen kann.



Na dann...


----------



## 4mate (2. Dezember 2015)

siq schrieb:


> Auch Scheibenbremsen geradebiegen








Das macht man mit den Fingern und mit Gefühl! Mit einer Zange
oder einem "Spezielwerkzeug" gibts nur neue Knicks.

Gut sind aber die glatten Greifbacken der Knipex und ihre Vielseitigkeit


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

Hier nochmal aktualisiert:

Basis-Werkzeug:
- Gummihammer/Schonhammer
- Seitenschneider
- Kombizange/Flachzange
- Gabel/Ringschlüssel-Satz
- Schlitz/Kreuzschraubendreher
- Engländer, Rohrzange oder Knipex Zangenschlüssel
- Satz Reifenheber
- langer Inbus für Kurbelschraube (8er?)
- Speichenschlüssel (z.B. Spokey)
- Bitadapter für Mighty Drehmomentschlüssel?

für den Antrieb:
- Kettenpeitsche
- Kassettenabzieher (Nuss für Drehmomentschlüssel/Ratsche)
- großer Drehmomentschlüssel (20-120Nm o.ä., ggf mit passendem Adapter für die Nüsse)
- Kettennieter
- Bowdenzugzange

Ersatzteile:
- Kettenschloss

@fury9
Bitsatz samt Ratsche sehe ich auf dem ersten Bild. Ggf braucht es noch einen Adapter für den Drehmomentschlüssel, ist nicht erkennbar ob das vorhanden ist. Der Dremo aufm Bild ist ein kleiner bis 24Nm, taugt z.B. für die Schrauben am Vorbau. Für die 40Nm Anzugsmoment einer Kassette bräuchte es noch einen größeren.
Steuersatz-Einpresser lassmer mal lieber genauso wie Entlüftungskit für die Bremse


----------



## siq (2. Dezember 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Das macht man mit den Fingern und mit Gefühl! Mit einer Zange
> oder einem "Spezielwerkzeug" gibts nur neue Knicks.


 
glaub's mir. Das geht echt viel besser mit der Knipex. Das "Spezialwerkeug" habe ich auch noch. Das Teil ist für die Tonne, da man den Reibring der Scheibe nicht fixieren kann. Mit den Fingern hast Du den Nachteil, dass die Scheibe nachher wieder fettfrei gemacht werden muss.


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Dezember 2015)

Inbusschlusselsatz haste vergessen. Bei einer Shimankurbel noch das Tool für die Einstellschraube


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Inbusschlusselsatz haste vergessen. Bei einer Shimankurbel noch das Tool für die Einstellschraube



Inbus hat sie schon zwei Sätze und diverse einzelne, siehe Bild.
Kurbel hat sie eine SRAM/Truvativ X0.


----------



## Fury (2. Dezember 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Inbusschlusselsatz haste vergessen.


hat sie schon...
edit zu spät.
Der Euro für das Shimano-Tool schadet aber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (2. Dezember 2015)

So danke für die Aufstellung, alles notiert und gebe es weiter.

Das Bikespezifische, darum werd ich mich selber kümmern .

Ach ja Reifenheber, Kettenschloss, Schaltauge hab ich und die letzten beiden fahren brav im Rucksack mitin der Hoffnung das ich es nicht brauche, da ja nicht gewusst .
wie....
Reifenheberbenutzung ausgenommen.


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Inbus hat sie schon zwei Sätze und diverse einzelne, siehe Bild.
> Kurbel hat sie eine SRAM/Truvativ X0.



Ich dachte das inzwischen um eine allgemeine Liste geht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Dezember 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja Reifenheber, Kettenschloss, Schaltauge hab ich und die letzten beiden fahren brav im Rucksack mitin der Hoffnung das ich es nicht brauche, da ja nicht gewusst .
> wie....
> Reifenheberbenutzung ausgenommen.


Das sind Teile wie eine Versicherung: hast'es nicht, brauchst es!


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

zur richtigen Benutzung von Kettenschlössern gibt's haufenweise You-Tube Tutorials.
Einfach mal eins anschauen, dann weißt du unterwegs wie's funktioniert. Dass einem die Kette reißt ist nicht häufig, kann aber mal vorkommen.
Hier ein sehr ausführliches Video:





Wie dein Kettennieter am Multitool funktioniert musst du mal schauen. Da gibt's die verrücktesten Lösungen. Manche sind nicht besonders intuitiv und viele sind etwas fuddelig. Also einfach mal mit dem Multitool rumspielen und gucken wie das gelöst ist. Macht man besser mal zu Hause, wenn man bei Kälte und Regen im Wald einen Defekt hat, hat man keinen Nerv dazu.
Du solltest dir (an deinem Fahrrad) auch mal anschauen und merken, wie die Kette im Schaltwerk richtig eingefädelt ist.

Wenn du das Kettenschloss per Hand nicht eingerastet/auseinander gezogen bekommst: einfach die defekte Stelle der Kette mit dem Kettenschloss nach oben ausrichten (der Teil der Kette, der oberhalb der Kettenstrebe verläuft), Bremse ziehen, Fahrrad gut festhalten, und mit dem Fuß das Pedal nach unten drücken. Der Zug an der Kurbel zieht dann das Kettenschloss auseinander und es rastet ein.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich dachte das inzwischen um eine allgemeine Liste geht.



eine allgemeine Liste für Murmel, was sie sich an nützlichem und noch fehlendem Werkzeug zu Weihnachten wünschen/schenken lassen könnte


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Dezember 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Weil der "feine Herr" Freeridedownhillendurist ist und Bergauf nur die Gondel kennt
> Und Bergab reicht bekanntermaßen ein Kettenblatt an der Kurbel. Er schließt also von
> sich auf alle anderen.
> 
> ...


Bevor du hier - wie üblich - nur Scheisse schwallst, würde ich mich lieber mal informieren.
Ich fahre sehr wohl genügend Touren und - oh Schreck - auch bergauf. In alpinem Gelände. Man glaubt es kaum: das alles mit 1x11 und 30T.

Und was machst du so? Den lieben langen Tag im Internet abhängen und Scheisse schwallen... ohne Praxisbezug. 
Das IBC ist da sicher nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. 

AAAALSO:
2x10 ist völlig ausreichend und deckt locker das Spektrum eines 3x10s ab. Selbst mit 1x11 verliert man nur wenige Prozent nach oben und/oder unten.


----------



## Fury (2. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn du das Kettenschloss per Hand nicht eingerastet/auseinander gezogen bekommst: einfach die defekte Stelle der Kette mit dem Kettenschloss nach oben ausrichten (der Teil der Kette, der oberhalb der Kettenstrebe verläuft), Bremse ziehen, Fahrrad gut festhalten, und mit dem Fuß das Pedal nach unten drücken. Der Zug an der Kurbel zieht dann das Kettenschloss auseinander und es rastet ein.


deshalb das Connex Schloß:
http://www.connexchain.com/fileadmi...oads/Anleitungen/Montage_Connex_Link_2015.pdf

http://www.connexchain.com/fahrradketten/connex-link.html

Auf und zu ohne Werkzeug und kinderleicht.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> deshalb das Connex Schloß:
> http://www.connexchain.com/fahrradketten/connex-link.html
> 
> Auf und zu ohne Werkzeug und kinderleicht.



Ja, das sagt man immer so, und in Videos sieht das immer so leichtgängig aus. Manchmal ist es auch genauso einfach.
Und irgendwann steht man da mit einer total eingeschlammten und verdreckten Kette und gar nix geht. Alles schon gehabt.


----------



## Fury (2. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja, das sagt man immer so, und in Videos sieht das immer so leichtgängig aus. Manchmal ist es auch genauso einfach.
> Und irgendwann steht man da mit einer total eingeschlammten und verdreckten Kette und gar nix geht. Alles schon gehabt.


check mal das pdf, das ich gerade noch eingefügt habe. Da nichts einrastet gehts auch leicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

Nun gut, meine Erfahrung sagt da was anderes, zumindest wenn das Zeug gebraucht und dreckig ist. Ich hatte schon ungefähr alle Kettenschloss-Marken die man so im normalen Fahrradladen oder Onlineversand bekommt, unter anderem auch Connex. 
Aber sollte ja auch nur ein kleiner Hinweis sein wie man sich helfen kann, wenn's nicht so einfach klappen will. Wenn's leichtgängig und per Hand geht ist das eh immer am besten


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Dezember 2015)

Und für die faulen, wie mich:

Aus einem alten Drahtkleiderbügel zurecht gebogen, ca. 7-8 cm lang. In die offene Kette einhängen, also, ein paar Kettenglieder vor bzw. hinter der offenen Stelle. Dann kann man das Kettenschloss einsetzen, ohne die Kette gleichzeitig noch unter Spannung halten zu müssen.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Dezember 2015)

Mein Minitool (http://www.topeak.de/products/Mini-Tools/mini20pro_black), mit dem ich eigentlich die meiste Schrauberei am Bike erledige (hüstl), hat schon so ein Drahtding integriert. Sehr praktisch!

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Fury (7. Dezember 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und für die faulen, wie mich:
> ...


Es geht noch fauler mit dem SRAM CageLock: einfach Käfig nach vorn legen, Schloß drücken und die Kette ist komplett entspannt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Dezember 2015)

Käfig? Ich fahre Speedhub! Und früher habe ich die 1-fach Ketten noch genietet.


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2015)

@murmel04
weil ich es letztens in der Hand hatte und an dich gedacht hab: so schaut ein totes Kettenblatt aus 
In dem Zustand rutscht die Kette durch am Berg. Vorher braucht man das nicht zu wechseln.
Nur als anschaulicher Hinweis für künftige Antriebs-Schraubereien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (20. Dezember 2015)

So es ist getan und der Antrieb ist gewechselt und auch schon getestet, eingesaut und für gut befunden.

Danke Mtbbee


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Dezember 2015)

Möchte mich mal kurz einklinken...

Möchte meinen Antrieb auch auf zweifach wechseln und bin mir schon sicher dass ich das große Kettenblatt nicht brauche. 
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Kettenblattschrauben ich kaufen muss wenn ich keinen Bashguard montieren möchte? 
Sollte man wegen dem Q-Faktor irgendwelche Spacer tauschen? 





Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (29. Dezember 2015)

Kurze (6mm) Kettenblattschrauben

... und mit den Spacern könntest Du nur die Kettenlinie beeinflussen (die Anzahl, die Du brauchst bestimmt die Einbaubreite am Rahmen, da kannst Du keinen weglassen, höchstens umstecken), nicht den Q-Faktor


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du das grosse KB abschraubst, solltest du dann auch die Begrenzungsschraube am Umwerfer ganz reindrehen. Sonst schaltest du irgendwann mal versehentlich aufs nicht mehr vorhandene grosse KB und wirfst die Kette runter.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben dass ich meinen trigger auf zweifach umstellen kann. Müsste ich den umwerfer dann trotzdem noch umstellen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## laterra (30. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du den XT Trigger hast, bringt dir der Umschalter nichts - ich glaube ich hatte das bei meinem Umbau ausprobiert und es hat nur dazu geführt, dass ich die beiden großen Blätter hätte benutzen können. Der Umschalter blockiert dann die Umschaltung auf das kleinste Kettenblatt.


----------



## mtbbee (30. Dezember 2015)

... war zu langsam

Umstellen vom Trigger XT von 3fach auf 2fach und dann die Anschläge vom Umwerfer anpassen


----------



## laterra (30. Dezember 2015)

lol - das ist das schöne an Foren jetzt hast du zwei sich widersprechende Aussagen und musst es selbst ausprobieren


----------



## mtbbee (30. Dezember 2015)

Beim Umbau von Sram von 3 auf 2 fach wars so: neuen 2 fach Trigger und Umwerfer anpassen. Die Umwerfereinstellung war zwar ein wenig zeitaufwändig, aber wenigstens blieb ein neuer Umwerfer erspart. Könnte natürlich bei Shimano anders sein  was den Umwerfer angeht.


----------



## Fury (30. Dezember 2015)

sorry fürs einmischen...
am (3-fach) Triggerhebel braucht man gar nichts umstellen! einfach den Umwerfer auf die beiden verbliebenen Kettenblätter einstellen. Dass der Umwerfer (resp. Hebel) auf das (nicht mehr vorhandene) 3. Kettenblatt schalten kann, verhindert man durch den Anschlag am Umwerfer!
Damit hat mann/frau ein astreines 2-fach System vorn. Ausser dass am Triggerhebel evtl. 3-fach steht sieht man von aussen nix.
Und bevor Fragen kommen: mann/frau braucht auch keinen "speziellen" 2-fach Umwerfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (30. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem 2fach Trigger läuft es beim schalten aber einfach runder. Schaltet sich schöner als der 3er bei 2 Fach


----------



## mtbbee (30. Dezember 2015)

ich würde einfach sagen: probieren obs einzustellen geht und wenn nicht, dann 2 fach Zeug nachkaufen - ist durch die Umstellung von vielen auf 1x10 im Bikemarkt günstig zu erwerben


----------



## Schwimmer (30. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> sorry fürs einmischen...
> am (3-fach) Triggerhebel braucht man gar nichts umstellen! einfach den Umwerfer auf die beiden verbliebenen Kettenblätter einstellen. Dass der Umwerfer (resp. Hebel) auf das (nicht mehr vorhandene) 3. Kettenblatt schalten kann, verhindert man durch den Anschlag am Umwerfer!
> Damit hat mann/frau ein astreines 2-fach System vorn. Ausser dass am Triggerhebel evtl. 3-fach steht sieht man von aussen nix.
> Und bevor Fragen kommen: mann/frau braucht auch keinen "speziellen" 2-fach Umwerfer!



Das sehe ich auch  wie von fury9 und scylla das kurz und knapp erläutert wurde.
Aber wenn es ein neuer (zweifach) Schalthebel sein muss, muss der natürlich umgehend ran ans Rad  .


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Dezember 2015)

Finde mit einem reinen zweifach Umwerfer hat Frau es leichter. Ich bins an zwei Räder anfangs mit dreifach gefahren, ich musste die sehr penibel und zeitaufwendig einstellen, bei meinem Liteville hat ich trotzdem immer wieder beim wechseln aufs kleine Blatt Kettenabwürfe.

Jetzt die zweifach Umwerfer ganz easy, Montage mit einstellen maximal 5 Minuten, am Liteville habe ich jetzt dazu noch einen Sidewing Umwerfer, das ist nochmals ein gewaltiger Fortschritt.


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2015)

Hmm ehrlich gesagt versteh ich eure Probleme nicht  Bei 3 Kettenblättern tut es ja auch. Warum sollte es dann auf einmal nicht mehr sauber tun nur weil man ein Kettenblatt abschraubt?


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Dezember 2015)

Weil ich ändere Kettenblattabstufungen wie bei der Standarddreifachkurbel fahre und die Geometrie der Leitbleche eben auf diese optimiert sind.


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2015)

Das behebt dann aber nur ein 2fach Umwerfer, nicht ein 2fach Trigger


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Dezember 2015)

Habe ich auch so geschrieben, das der Knackpunkt der Umwerfer ist, ich fahre selber teilweise dreifach Schalthebel an meinen Rädern.


----------



## Fury (31. Dezember 2015)

zum Jahresabschluss noch meine 2cents zu der Umwerfer-Diskussion:

Ich selbst bin ja schon von 3-fach (klassisch 22/32/44) zu 2-fach gewechselt. Nach langer Überlegung hatte ich mich damals für 24/38 entschieden. Ausser die Kettenblätter zu wechseln (gut, aussen hatte ich damals noch einen Bash montiert) habe ich nichts geändert. Den Umwerfer einstellen, Anschlag justieren und alles funzte wunderbar.

Machen wir uns doch mal Gedanken darüber, was eigentlich passiert:
Das kleinste KB (22 oder 24 ist egal) wuchtet die Kette bei 3-fach erst auf ein 32er, bei 2-fach auf ein 38er KB. Da bei 3-fach der Umwerfer die Kette auf ein noch größeres KB wuchten muss, frage ich mich, wo der Unterschied am Umwerfer bei einem 38er KB liegen soll? Ich meine, für den Umwerfer ist es grad egal ob er von 22 auf 32 oder von 24 auf 38 wuchten muss. Wenn er das nicht schaffen würde, wäre es auch schier unmöglich auf das 44er zu schalten.

Dennoch gab/gibt es, z.B. von SRAM (ich spreche von BJ 2014) vier (4!) verschiedene Käfige für entsprechende Kettenblatt-Kombinationen. Wenn ich nun die einzelnen Befestigungsstandards und Schaltsysteme (9-fach, 10-fach, 11-fach) hinzurechne, komme ich zu einer schier unüberschaubaren Anzahl an Möglichkeiten.
Ich glaube kaum, dass SRAM dermaßen viele Kombinationen baut, die sich im Detail so unterscheiden, dass die massiv Schaltqualität leidet. Bin selbst schon ewig mit einem "falschen" Umwerfer gefahren, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass der für 3-fach war statt für zweifach. Und am Schalten ist mir das nicht aufgefallen.

Worin unterscheiden sich nun die Käfige? Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus unterscheiden sich die Käfige, neben der Breite (9-fach, 10-fach etc.) vor allem in der Länge. Warum ist das so? Weil in Zeiten von immer definierteren Standards es kaum noch möglich ist, einen Umwerfer in der Höhe (!) zu justieren. Wenn sich das Kettenblatt also ändert und der Käfig zu kurz ist, habe ich ein Problem, das ich nur durch einen angepassten Umwerfer lösen kann.
Ebenso habe ich das Probelem, wenn der Käfig zu lang ist, bringe ich ihn womöglich zu nahe an die Kettenstrebe, etc.

Zurück zu meiner Eingangsschilderung heisst das: ich habe den Umwerfer in der Höhe etwas niedriger justieren können (was sich mit der Kettenstrebe beim Fully halt grad noch so ausging) und hatte dadurch sogar noch den Vorteil, dass die Kette nicht mehr am Umwerfer rasseln konnte, da nun mehr Abstand war (24er KB größer als 22er/Umwerfer leicht tiefer - nach oben sowieso genug Luft).

Zusammenfassend gesprochen haben die „neuen“ spezialisierten Umwerfer schon Ihre Daseinsberechtigung, weil die Befestigungspunkte (meistens mangels Höhenjustierung) mittlerweile entscheidend sind für eine saubere Schaltperformance. Weiterentwicklungen wie Sideswing von Shimano sind ebenso ein Schritt zu einer besseren Schaltung. Wenn jedoch ein „Rückbau“ von serienmäßigem 3-fach auf 2-fach ansteht, muss man ausser den Kettenblättern eigentlich erstmal garnichts wechseln. Sauber einstellen reicht. Dass es ein spezieller 2-fach Umwerfer oder 2-fach Schalthebel in irgendeiner Hinsicht besser macht (Gegebenheiten des Rahmens mal aussen vor), halte ich für Marketing.
Aber für gutes Marketing sind wir doch Alle empfänglich, oder?

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Allen einen guten Rutsch sowie ein Gutes, erfolgreiches und sturzfreies 2016.

Ride on.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin vorne auf einem Rad auf 27/42 und beim anderen auf 26/40 umgestiegen und beide Kombinationen waren grauselig mit dem dreifach Umwerfer.. Bei einem Rad habe ich mal den schweren Fehler gemacht einen Tag vor einer Radreise die Begrenzungschrauben gegen Titanschrauben ein zu tauschen, die ersten 500 km habe ich nur gekotzt. Ohne Montageständer am Straßenrand da rum zu frickeln. Ein ticken zuviel dann viel die Ketten nach innen runter wieder einen ticken mehr dann hat es nicht aufs große Blatt geschalten. zum Mäusemelken.


----------



## Martina H. (31. Dezember 2015)

hach ja, und einfach funktioniert so gut 

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Sickgirl (31. Dezember 2015)

Zweifach funktioniert auch mit dem richtigen Umwerfer perfekt.

Ebenfalls euch allen einen guten Rutsch, ich gehe nachher zur Arbeit.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Februar 2016)

Heute auch mal auf zweifach umgebaut 

Spacer die ich bestellt hatte haben leider nicht gepasst, waren zu dünn :-( Also hat meine bessere Hälfte mir welche auf der Arbeit gedreht ; -)

Einstellen hat auch super funktioniert, da man meinen shifter von dreifach auf zweifach umstellen kann und dann einfach am Umwerfer den Zug etwas verlängert.

Gefahren bin ich das ganze noch nicht war leider zu stürmisch heute :-(

Ach möchte zufällig jemand zum putzen vorbeikommen  ?






Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aninaj (22. Februar 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Spacer die ich bestellt hatte haben leider nicht gepasst, waren zu dünn :-( Also hat meine bessere Hälfte mir welche auf der Arbeit gedreht ; -)



Da ich meine XT ja auch grad auf 2fach umgebaut habe, frage ich mich grad, wofür du was für Spacer gebraucht hast?



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Einstellen hat auch super funktioniert, da man meinen Shifter von dreifach auf zweifach umstellen kann und dann einfach am Umwerfer den Zug etwas verlängert.



Hab meinen Shifter auch einfach umgestellt, funzt soweit super. Mein Problem ist der Umwerfer. Mit nur zwei Blättern hängt er viel zu weit oben und mir ist auch schon die Kette vom "großen" = mittleren beim Schalten nach außen runtergefallen. Nur tiefer kann ich ihn nicht montieren, weil er dann auf der Kettenstrebe aufliegt.





Ich vermute da muss ich doch einen neuen Umwerfer nehmen, der kürzer ist und damit tiefer montiert werden kann, oder übersehe ich da was?

Nachtrag: So im direkten Vergleich ist dein Umwerfer genauso "hoch" wie meiner...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Februar 2016)

Sorry dann hab ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt...

Ich hab mir keine neuen Kettenblattschrauben gekauft und weil ja nun ein Blatt fehlt muss die dicke des Blattes durch Spacer auf den Kettenblattschrauben ausgeglichen werden. 

Bei mir hat es mit dem Umwerfer funktioniert weil ich schon vorher dreifach an meinem Fully gefahren bin und somit auch der umwerfer passt. 

Ich befürchte du musst wirklich einen neuen umwerfer kaufen oder wie mtbee schon vorgeschlagen hat einen gebrauchten im Bikemarkt da sollte sich bestimmt was finden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (22. Februar 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Sorry dann hab ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt...
> 
> Ich hab mir keine neuen Kettenblattschrauben gekauft und weil ja nun ein Blatt fehlt muss die dicke des Blattes durch Spacer auf den Kettenblattschrauben ausgeglichen werden.



Aaaaah. Alles klar. Also im Prinzip Unterlegscheiben. Auch ne Idee  Ich hab nen neuen Satz Kettenblattschrauben verbaut... funzt auch 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es mit dem Umwerfer funktioniert weil ich schon vorher dreifach an meinem Fully gefahren bin und somit auch der umwerfer passt.



Oh, es funktioniert schon. Grundsätzlich. Aber die Kette hatte ja über dem 3. Blatt normaler Weise eine leichte Führung durch den Umwerfer. Dieser ist ja im Idealfall 2-3 mm "über" dem Kettenblatt montiert (siehe Bild: http://mtb-support.de/Bilder/Workshop/AbstandKettenblatt.jpg), so dass die Kette im Grunde am runterfallen etwas gehindert wird. Ohne das 3. Blatt sitzt der Umwerfer aber natürlich deutlich höher über dem nun größten 2. Blatt. Das heißt der Umwerfer kann diese leichte Funktion der Kettenführung nicht mehr ausführen und die Gefahr, dass die Kette vom Blatt nach außen hüpft ist deutlich höher, als mit einem passenden Umwerfer. Wie mir gleich beim ersten Versuch passiert.

Allerdings fahre ich aktuell auch noch keine Kettenführung (suche noch nach einer ISCG05 32T 2fach Kettenführung mit Bashguard - falls einer noch eine daheim rumliegen hatte bitte melden ) und vielleicht hilft die ja auch schon ausreichend die Kette auf dem Blatt zu halten.

Daher werde ich mal noch abwarten mit einem neuen Umwerfer.


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2016)

Der alte SLX m665 Umwerfer funzt gut, kostet wenig und baut recht kurz, so dass man ihn auch bei 32Z Kettenblatt tief genug nach unten schieben kann. (Ja, ich weiß, ist ein 9fach Umwerfer, tut aber genauso gut mit 10fach Schalthebel/Kurbel/Kette )
Außerdem wieder die alten Kettenblattschrauben rauskramen und einen klassischen Bash außen an die Kurbel dranfriemeln. Hindert auch die Kette daran, nach außen runterfallen. Ein Taco kann das nicht 
Wenn die Kette dann immer noch abfliegt, noch eine olle Stinger an die ISCG und die Kette ist im Hochsicherheitstrakt gefangen.


----------



## Aninaj (22. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Der alte SLX m665 Umwerfer funzt gut, kostet wenig und baut recht kurz, so dass man ihn auch bei 32Z Kettenblatt tief genug nach unten schieben kann.
> Außerdem wieder die alten Kettenblattschrauben rauskramen und einen klassischen Bash außen an die Kurbel dranfriemeln. Hindert auch die Kette daran, nach außen runterfallen. Ein Taco kann das nicht



Das mit dem Bash hatte ich auch zuerst so, aber das gefiel mir nicht


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2016)

das ist ein Argument


----------



## Aninaj (22. Februar 2016)

Das ist DAS Argument


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2016)

am schönsten isses ohne Umwerfer


----------



## Aninaj (22. Februar 2016)

Ja, da stimme ich dir zu, aber die Kosten dafür sind mir aktuell zu hoch. Daher erstmal mit der zweifach Kurbel und wenn Geld vom Himmel fällt oder das ganz eh erneuert werden muss, dann denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach den Umwerfer in den Ruhestand zu schicken.


----------

